# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Custino's

## ctchandler

I have been waiting all day for somebody to save me the embarrassment of asking this question.  But it appears it's not going to happen, so would somebody please tell me where Custino's restaurants were located in the area.  In the 90's I was eating out every day but I guess my senility has taken over again and I don't remember.  For those of you that haven't read the article in the Oklahoman, Danny Falcone and Phil Custino have formed a pasta partnership at Falcone's Pizzeria and Deli at 6705 N May Ave.  I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I had to ask and I don't believe the 90's belongs in the "Nostalgia" group.
Thanks,
C. T.

----------


## MadMonk

Wasn't it on N. May, south of Hefner?  Maybe I'm thinking of a different Italian place.

----------


## ctchandler

Madmonk,
I believe that is Papa Dio's.
C. T.



> Wasn't it on N. May, south of Hefner?  Maybe I'm thinking of a different Italian place.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Madmonk,
> I believe that is Papa Dio's.
> C. T.


I remember the one on North May - wasn't it on the east side of May just south of Wilshire?

----------


## SoonerQueen

It was on N May, south of Wilshire in the old Taco Bell location. We used to get food from there all the time.

----------


## tuck

It was in the current Chelino's spot on North May. So Custino is resurfacing?

----------


## MikeOKC

> It was in the current Chelino's spot on North May. So Custino is resurfacing?


They were in the old Chelino's at 59th and Brookline and also the old Taco Bell location south of Wilshire. Just not at the same time.

Yes, Phil Custino and Falcone are teaming up at the present Falcone's location. They're already serving the classic Custino's lasagne.

----------


## Martin

there was a custino's just north of i-240 and western where twitty burger was originally. i could have sworn that there was another italian food place in that same spot in the mid 80's but i can't remember the name for the life of me.  -M

----------


## bluedogok

The old Taco Bell on N May that SoonerQueen and MikeOKC posted up is where I remember them being located.

----------


## Martin

they grew to have multiple locations... i'm not sure which one was the original, but i'm pretty certain it wasn't the southside one. -M

----------


## ctchandler

This isn't very important, I was just curious as to why I couldn't remember it, but it appears most of us have limited memories of his places.  OH well, I'm sure his food was good.  Time will tell (since memory obviously doesn't).
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I guess that I can't understand why (The Original) "Falcone's" (just north of the tire place by Wilshire?)--the third best Authentic New York Style Pizza Place in OKC (right after Perri's and that old converted house in Nicoma Park) can't make it in this market . . .

In fact, I'm sure that I can't understand why.
No guessing involved.

(Probably has something to do with his New York Attitude that lent "Authenticity" but pissed off the Entrenched Edmondite Powers That Be or Were. I seem to recall it involved AwningSignage. =)

Of course, I've been wrong before . . .

Hope that the NEW! IMPROVED!! Lasagne includes a layer of nothing but mushrooms and a layer of nothing but basil.
That would even make The Sopranos happy.

----------


## Larry OKC

Because the pizza was really bad? I have heard all the NY style hype over the decades and if my experience at Falcones is authentic NY style pizza, then NY can keep it. i was there within days after they had opened and the feature story was in the _Oklahoman_. great atmosphere/decor...OK prices on SOME items (outrageously high on others)...food was tasteless...had pizza a rice ball thing and something else that I cant recall right now...all of it tasteless and disappointing to say the least...haven't been back since then but the pic in the paper looked very tasty and would like to try the lasagna (never made it to Custino's when they were around).

----------


## kevinpate

RadicalModerate, maybe it is that third best thing.  I know that my third favorite bbq place rarely gets visited, maybe 1 out of every 9 or 10 Q runs ... at best.  And it's right fair q on its own.  However, my 1st and 2nd choice tend to get 60/30ish % of my business.  Number 3 is good.  The other two are better.  Might be Falcone's battle as well.

----------


## Larry OKC

To clarify, i was looking forward to Falcones based on the story in the paper and was really wanting to like it

----------


## Steve

Falcones was good in the beginning, but he over-expanded and did it too fast, losing all control of quality. I saw it go downhill first hand, both at the Edmond store and in Bricktown.

----------


## Hawk405359

If you want to give true NY style pizza another try, there's New York Pizza and Pasta in Edmond if you can make it out there.  It's on second street west of Bryant, near the new Half Price Books location.  I've had it and it was good.  I didn't try Falcone's in the beginning, so I can't compare, but I liked NY Pizza and Pasta better.

----------


## soonerguru

> Because the pizza was really bad? I have heard all the NY style hype over the decades and if my experience at Falcones is authentic NY style pizza, then NY can keep it. i was there within days after they had opened and the feature story was in the _Oklahoman_. great atmosphere/decor...OK prices on SOME items (outrageously high on others)...food was tasteless...had pizza a rice ball thing and something else that I cant recall right now...all of it tasteless and disappointing to say the least...haven't been back since then but the pic in the paper looked very tasty and would like to try the lasagna (never made it to Custino's when they were around).


Falcones is not representative of good NY pizza. Not by a long shot.

----------


## Steve

I was a New York kid until age 11, and yeah, I'd have to agree with Soonerguru. A couple years ago Falcone and another small pizza place that opened at the same time, Gaetano's, both came close to being decent comparisons to NY pizza. Gaetano wasn't a good business guy, however, and he had to close up (also had health issues). Falcone over-expanded and lost control of quality.
Now, that said, the best one going in my opinion is NY Pizza on Second Street in Edmond. It also has a set up that is pretty close to what you might experience in a suburban New York pizza place (too spacious, too clean for a Manhattan pizza joint!)

----------


## soonerguru

> I was a New York kid until age 11, and yeah, I'd have to agree with Soonerguru. A couple years ago Falcone and another small pizza place that opened at the same time, Gaetano's, both came close to being decent comparisons to NY pizza. Gaetano wasn't a good business guy, however, and he had to close up (also had health issues). Falcone over-expanded and lost control of quality.
> Now, that said, the best one going in my opinion is NY Pizza on Second Street in Edmond. It also has a set up that is pretty close to what you might experience in a suburban New York pizza place (too spacious, too clean for a Manhattan pizza joint!)


Agree with NY Pizza, but the one in Edmond isn't as good as the original in Norman, which frankly is a New York pizza joint. The one in Edmond has been ruined by all the people in minivans requesting ranch dressing with their pizza and asking them to "make it like Hideaway." I thought it was really funny one night when this woman who stepped in asked them, "Why don't you make it Chicago style, with a deep dish?" I couldn't contain myself and said, "The name of the restaurant is New York pizza. They make New York pizza here." Geez, so glad I don't live in Edmond!

----------


## bluedogok

> Now, that said, the best one going in my opinion is NY Pizza on Second Street in Edmond. It also has a set up that is pretty close to what you might experience in a suburban New York pizza place (too spacious, too clean for a Manhattan pizza joint!)


There is a place in Downtown Houston that we ate at after a baseball game that definitely reminded me of a NYC pizza joint. They are their own unique places.

----------


## Larry OKC

The _Gazette_ said (presumably the original location) for Custinos was at May & Wilshire. 


> "In my three restaurants here, I prepared over a million trays of lasagna. I'm ready to make a million or so more." Custino said.

----------


## Steve

> Agree with NY Pizza, but the one in Edmond isn't as good as the original in Norman, which frankly is a New York pizza joint. The one in Edmond has been ruined by all the people in minivans requesting ranch dressing with their pizza and asking them to "make it like Hideaway." I thought it was really funny one night when this woman who stepped in asked them, "Why don't you make it Chicago style, with a deep dish?" I couldn't contain myself and said, "The name of the restaurant is New York pizza. They make New York pizza here." Geez, so glad I don't live in Edmond!


I was born and spent half my childhood in New York; I've been back repeatedly as I have family there. Sure, there are people in Edmond who are probably oblivious to what New York pizza might be. But all things considered, the Edmond NY Pizza is about as close as it gets considering we simply don't have the same water supply (which is a factor in crust texture, quality). For what it's worth, I was never as big a fan of Falcones as I was of Gaetano's. But when Gaetano's went away, Falcones was it for a while...

----------


## metro

> I was a New York kid until age 11, and yeah, I'd have to agree with Soonerguru. A couple years ago Falcone and another small pizza place that opened at the same time, Gaetano's, both came close to being decent comparisons to NY pizza. Gaetano wasn't a good business guy, however, and he had to close up (also had health issues). Falcone over-expanded and lost control of quality.
> Now, that said, the best one going in my opinion is NY Pizza on Second Street in Edmond. It also has a set up that is pretty close to what you might experience in a suburban New York pizza place (too spacious, too clean for a Manhattan pizza joint!)


I'd have to say Papa Angelo's in Bethany is the best NYC style pizza.

----------


## Steve

Forgive me - I've not been there. I've heard a couple things about Angelo's - not enough. That good it's worth a trip to Bethany?

----------


## metro

Yep, and they've been in Bethany off and on for about 20 years so obviously it's good enough to last which can't be said for the others.

----------


## Steve

It's been quite interesting to watch how quickly Falcones has fallen apart....

----------


## Skyline

> It's been quite interesting to watch how quickly Falcones has fallen apart....


Interesting yes ..... Surprising No.

----------


## Okiezmom

My co-worker and I ordered lunch at Falcone's a couple of months ago.  By 5:00 that afternoon we were both down with a bad case of food poisoning.  We haven't been back.

----------


## ctchandler

Has anyone been to the Angelo's in Jones?  I went to Angelo's web page and they have three locations including one in Jones which is 9 miles from my home.  That may sound like a long way, but it's fairly close for me and certainly closer than Bethany or 1st and Rockwell, their other location.
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

There was a GREAT little pizza place in Jones a few years ago (a real gem) but the owner had an accident or something and it was forced to close.  I've been to the Angelo's in Bethany (prior to the last closing/re-opening) and if the place in Jones is related to the place in Bethany it has FABULOUS pizza.

----------


## ctchandler

RadicalModerate,
I will have to try it.  I have really enjoyed the three times I have eaten at Venezia's (recommended on this site) and I suspect I will enjoy the Angelo's in Jones.  I had eaten the pizza in the first place and it was pretty good.  I wondered why they closed.
C. T.



> There was a GREAT little pizza place in Jones a few years ago (a real gem) but the owner had an accident or something and it was forced to close.  I've been to the Angelo's in Bethany (prior to the last closing/re-opening) and if the place in Jones is related to the place in Bethany it has FABULOUS pizza.

----------


## Bellaboo

> This isn't very important, I was just curious as to why I couldn't remember it, but it appears most of us have limited memories of his places.  OH well, I'm sure his food was good.  Time will tell (since memory obviously doesn't).
> C. T.


CT,

You need to give yourself a little more credit now, I remember you as a sharp programmer a few years back.

----------


## ctchandler

Bellaboo,
Your comment just tells me that your memory isn't quite what it used to be!  But thanks, I know you mean well.
C. T.



> CT,
> 
> You need to give yourself a little more credit now, I remember you as a sharp programmer a few years back.

----------


## Kurtis1022

Custino's Italian Kitchen is coming soon on May and Britton, 2724 West Britton Road. Custino's original lasagna has returned. Be sure to go by www.custinos.com or www.facebook.com/custinos and click the "Like" button to stay informed on everything for Custino's Italian Kitchen.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Sure hope that the ghosts of KC Blues BBQ and ETs BBQ don't cause the place to close before we have a chance to try it. =)
Really.  It would be nice to have a good Italian restaurant that close to home!
(and if they opt out of Gelato as a dessert option, there's always [that place next door] that is within walking distance.)

----------


## bluedogok

> Sure hope that the ghosts of KC Blues BBQ and ETs BBQ don't cause the place to close before we have a chance to try it. =)


I remember when it was still a Long John Silver's before it was another Jack's BBQ location.

----------


## bluedogok

Duplicate

----------


## Corndog1

Where is this converted house in nicoma park, im in that area all the time.  I have never seen any pizza places around there.  As far as Venezia, it is very good but never busy.  Im always worried that the next time i go will be the last time i get to go.

----------


## Drake

> *Where is this converted house in nicoma park, im in that area all the time.  I have never seen any pizza places around there*.  As far as Venezia, it is very good but never busy.  Im always worried that the next time i go will be the last time i get to go.


I have no idea other than was place (La Pizza??) in a converted house on NE 23, but seriously that place has been shut down since around 1983. 1983! 

I believe they also had in Heritage Park Mall when it was hopping, long before Sbarro.

I know of no other pizza place in years in that area.

----------


## Romulack

I remember watching the TV commercials for Custino's back in the 1980's or maybe early 90's. At the end of the ad a large Italian guy (Custino?) would sing a song about eating there -- I don't remember the lyrics except for the last line where he sang "and stuffa you face!" I also remember they had great lasagna.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Drake is right: "La Pizza" was in a converted house on the N. side of 23rd just east of Westminster and they also had a location in Heritage Park Mall.  They served EXCELLENT New York Style pizza at both places. I think the owner was real involved with the Cerebral Palsy Foundation (or whatever the group is). At some point I think he decided to move back to New York.

Before it was a pizza place it was a decent restaurant--"The Front Porch"--that only lasted a year or two.
I haven't been down around Nicoma Park for so long that I don't know if the house is even still there.
I just took a little Google Trip Down Memory Lane and it looks like the house is long gone.
I think it was where that Cabinet/Millwork shop went in.

----------


## LuccaBrasi

Someone can verify this, (maybe Steve) but I seem to recall not long ago there was an artilce in the paper about Custino and Danny Falcone joining forces for something, but I don't recall what. I assume that did not pan out.

There is a sign on Britton Road that says Custinos is coming soon. I believe it is where the old Braums used to be, or more recently KC BBQ I think, but not certain. 

There was also a pretty decent place for a couple of years in Casady Square facing Britton, forget the name, but a lady ran it and I knew several poeple that liked some of her food like the pizza or pepperoni bread sticks. I quit going to Falcones on May after trying her pizza, bit I never saw more than a few people in there at a time. She eloquently told me one time withour being provoked, that her pizza was better NY style than the other guy in town, and she had never been to jail. I thought that was a pretty chippy aimed at Danny Falcone, but that was no concern of mine, I just wanted some good pizza and calzone!

----------


## ctchandler

> Someone can verify this, (maybe Steve) but I seem to recall not long ago there was an artilce in the paper about Custino and Danny Falcone joining forces for something, but I don't recall what. I assume that did not pan out.


LuccaBrasi,
See my first post (the reason I started this thread) about Custino and Falcone.  As for the pizza and bread sticks at Casady Square, it was really good.  I don't know what happened.
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

The name of the place in Casady Square was *Perri's.*
They really did have excellent pizza.
It seemed a bit "pricey" compared to some other options, but the quality was all there.
I think there were several factors involved in its closing . . . (a sad day indeed).

I'm very much looking forward to the openings of both Custino's (very close by) and Gabriella's (at the old Oklahoma Co. Line BBQ). (All things considered, I think Italian is my favorite cuisine).

----------


## Tydude

what i am hearing is that Custinos opening today

----------


## SoonerQueen

> what i am hearing is that Custinos opening today


We ate at Custino's opening night. By the time we got there they had sold out of everything but lasagna and pizza. So we had the lasagna and a salad, and it was totally delicious. They even threw in a  dessert because they had run out of garlic bread. We saw Phil Custino and it was great to see him again. My husband missed out on opening night so we went back Thursday night about 7:30 and they had run out of everything. Although disappointed, it's nice to see them doing well. We'll try earlier on Friday night. I think when the newness wears off a little, we won't have to worry about them not having food.

----------


## Corndog1

does pap angelos still have a place in Jones, or is it closed?

----------


## soonerguru

As a quasi-expert on NY pizza, Falcone's was anything but.

----------


## OKCRT

> As a quasi-expert on NY pizza, Falcone's was anything but.


OK Mr NY Pizza Expert,so where does one go to get the best NY Pizza in the city?

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> As a quasi-expert on NY pizza, Falcone's was anything but.


Based on this post, I would be willing to bet you know as little about the Sooners as you do about NY pizza.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I've never been to NYC and I have no desire to go there.
I have, however, watched a million TV shows and movies set in NYC.
Many of them have involved scenes with "New York Style" pizza.
Like "Law and Order" for example.

To me NY Style has a thin, flexible, chewy crust (that can be a little puffy around the outside edge).
It isn't loaded with ingredients but has a nice balance of tomato sauce and cheese with just enough pepperoni or sausage (etc.) to make it interesting.

LaPizza (Nicoma Park and Heritage Park Mall), the old Pizza Place in Jones, Angelo's and Perri's all had NY Style pizza.
There are probably others...Like maybe Hobbies Hoagies?
Falcone's Pizza is of the same type.  I like it and I like the fact you can buy it by the slice.

Maybe The Evaluator, above, is thinking about UPSTATE New York Style Pizza?
Or perhaps Chicago Style?
(Chicago may have been Sinatra's kind of town, but I'll bet it wasn't his kind of pizza.)

BTW: Went thru the drive-thru at the new Custino's the other night. Ordered a ravioli entree and a lasagne entree to take home and share with my wife. The price was amazingly low and both selections tasted pretty darn good.  We are definitely going back.  Maybe I'll try their pizza . . . but probably not on the next visit.

----------


## Prunepicker

> OK Mr NY Pizza Expert,so where does one go to get the best NY 
> Pizza in the city?


That is a no brainer.  Lombardi's is absolutely the best pizza in NYC 
and in the world, as far as that matters.

----------


## soonerguru

> Based on this post, I would be willing to bet you know as little about the Sooners as you do about NY pizza.


Wow. You must have limited knowledge about NY pies. Falcone's was shaped the same; that's where the similarities ended.

----------


## soonerguru

I would have to agree with Lombardy's, although we could write entire dissertations on NY pizza.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I would have to agree with Lombardy's, although we could write 
> entire dissertations on NY pizza.


No kidding.  Pizza, like everything else, is a personal epicurean 
pleasure.  It's a gas to test other pizzerias that have some of 
the best food in the world.  But Lombardi's.

The same goes for NYC hot dogs.  Then there's Chicago and 
Dodger Stadium.  Dare we include brats in a hot dog discussion?

----------


## Prunepicker

:Backtotopic: 

Is Custino's local or a chain?

----------


## bluedogok

Local, his old (first) shop was in a former Taco Bell on May & Wilshire.

----------


## Tydude

http://newsok.com/article/3679913 they were in the Oklahoman

----------


## SoonerDave

> I guess that I can't understand why (The Original) "Falcone's" (just north of the tire place by Wilshire?)--the third best Authentic New York Style Pizza Place in OKC (right after Perri's and that old converted house in Nicoma Park) can't make it in this market . . .
> 
> In fact, I'm sure that I can't understand why.
> No guessing involved.
> 
> *(Probably has something to do with his New York Attitude that lent "Authenticity" but pissed off the Entrenched Edmondite Powers That Be or Were. I seem to recall it involved AwningSignage. =)*


Maybe it was nothing more complicated than the fact that it sucked?

Tried Falcone's _several_ times and it was very consistent. Consistently bad. I kept thinking I wasn't giving it a fair shake, and that it would get better by the fourth or fifth time I went there, that I just wasn't "getting" this great NY pizza, but suddenly realized...no, this stuff really was supposed to taste that way, and that it really does suck.

----------


## Tydude

the pizza at Falcone's is really really greasy

----------


## Prunepicker

> Local, his old (first) shop was in a former Taco Bell on May & Wilshire.


That was the first Taco Bell I ever visited.  I had the, I don't remember 
what it was called, but it was taco meat on a bun.  39 cents.

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

Good grief--can we talk about CUSTINO'S in this thread, or do we need to debate some more about which Oklahoman knows most about NY-style pizza??

I went for lunch today and the place was hoppin. There's not a ton on the menu, but you can tell you won't go wrong with anything you get. I ordered the chicken parmesan sandwich, and my coworkers got the meatball sandwich and the signature sandwich (can't remember what it was called but it was packed with Italian beef). They both also go the potato wedges.

For my (huge) sandwich and a big drink, it was $9.85. Mr. Custino himself rang us up, and he was a spirited guy. Super sweet to every person in that building. We all enjoyed our meals and will be back. I want to try the spaghetti with meatballs next time...it came with garlic bread and looked delicious.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Good grief--can we talk about CUSTINO'S in this thread,


You're right.  It's too easy to get sidetracked on these threads.  

I've never been to Custino's but will try it in the very near future.  
Spaghetti and meatballs will be the test.  I like spaghetti and 
meatballs.

----------


## ctchandler

Friday, I picked up lasagne to eat later and it was very good.  I ate it Saturday and it did nicely in the microwave.  I wonder how it freeze.  I will go back.  
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

My only trip to Custino's so far, mentioned above, involved one individual order of ravioli and one order of lasagne.  They were both good (my wife said so too, but she also said the lasagne didn't come close to mine--I add layers of fresh basil, assorted mushrooms, etc.) and were only about $5.00 each. (VERY cheap price for what you got.)

I think I'm going to get a meatball on the side the next time.  A Gazette piece mentioned that Custino's has "1/4 lb." meatballs (ala carte) for only about $1.50.  I wonder if they have un-chopped/un-sliced Italian Sausages available as a side in addition to the meatballs . . .

----------


## Libbymin

I didn't have that great of an experience at this place. They ran out of a lot of stuff and there were at least six tables that still had dirty plates and silverwear on them. The guy at the front was super nice but he needed to be cleaning the tables. Kinda gross to look at while you're eating.

My chicken parmesan was just not that great too. I'll probably try again at a different time and give them another shot.

----------


## Tydude

they make all the food from scratch and if they run out of food they run out

----------


## RadicalModerate

We set our sights on Custino's yesterday--right after my wife got off work--and headed straight over there.  I thought, "Gee, this [incredibly tight and difficult, as always] parking lot looks empty."  We parked in back and just as we arrived at the door were greeted by a friendly gentleman who said, "Sorry, folks.  We're closed.  The AC unit broke down and you don't really want to be in here as hot as it is."  Dang.  And I was all set to order some ravioli and maybe an ala carte meatball.

He invited us to come back, we said that we would, and we returned to the car considering other dining options.  KhaZana (Indian), Gabriella's (Italian), and The Elephant Bar (Lamb Shanks) crossed our minds, but by the time we had reached Wilshire on Penn we agreed on Sean Cummings (Irish pub food--with a very good live Celtic duo for background music.)

Maybe it will be Custino's this weekend . . .

Quick Question for those who have been to Custino's:
Do they have a simple wine list?
Or, if not, is it one of those places that allows you to bring in a bottle of wine and pay a reasonable charge for glasses or whatnot?

----------


## Larry OKC

With our liquor laws, I am not sure if bring your own is allowed???

Their menu only mentions beer
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## RadicalModerate

I've never done it myself . . . but I KNOW that I've been to at least one restaurant where the diners at an adjacent table pulled out at least a couple of bottles for sharing with their meals.  The restaurant waitstaff didn't bat an eye . . . There was nothing "sneaky" or whatever about it.  Is the possible restaurant service charge for this is a "cork" charge? It seems like I've heard that term used. (and I don't mean the wine flaw "corked" or the hilarious movie of the same name).  As I said: All I know for sure is that I've seen this done in at least one restaurant in the OKC area.

Here's a little article on the topic that I just came across.  Oklahoma is specifically mentioned a couple of times.
http://www.winespectator.com/webfeature/show/id/44507

To me, Italian Food without wine is sort of like . . . sunshine without orange juice.
(Peretti Doublo Malto is pretty good Italian beer though) . . .

----------


## Larry OKC

Well, there you go then, if I am reading it right, it isn't allowed in Oklahoma county since by the glass is available here (maybe someone needs to inform ABLE so they can shut the places down where you saw it happening)...



> In Oklahoma, restaurants that wish to allow corkage can apply for a special bottle club license, but only in counties where by-the-glass service is illegal. Oklahoma requires each diner to have his or her own bottle. Residents of dry counties in any state are typically out of luck.

----------


## RadicalModerate

That's the way I read it too, and I think calling ABLE in for an old-fashioned, axe-wielding bust of one of these places and the patrons thereof is a darn good idea . . . especially if they don't want to share their wine with other diners.  I like the part about "each diner having to have his or her own bottle." It doesn't say there has to be anything IN the bottle . . . only that they have to have it.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Made it to Custino's yesterday.  The ravioli was very good.  The sauce was very tasty. The meatball was about as good as they get. (My wife compared it to those made by a real life version of Carmella Soprano that she knew through a friend (actually a daughter) of "The Family").  Ambiance?  Go for the Drive-Thru.  (harsh, maybe . . . but true)

The Gelato at Giovanni's next door makes a nice dessert for the occasion.

----------


## ou48A

Wow. is this place really as bad as some of the reviews suggest?

With reviews like these is hard to imagine this place lasting very long.
.
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/46/16800...-Oklahoma-City

----------


## Steve

No, it's not that bad. But they took what was a simple concept and made it far too ambitious for the revival and so it's tripping them up, making them very inconsistent...

----------


## MikeOKC

> No, it's not that bad. But they took what was a simple concept and made it far too ambitious for the revival and so it's tripping them up, making them very inconsistent...


Agreed. I have heard very few people actually dislike their food, but it's the other things that seem to be ruining the experience. "Too ambitious for the revival..." That is a good way of explaining exactly what's happened.

----------


## soonermike

Tried it out this weekend and it wasn't quite what we were expecting with food served on styrofoam plates with plasticware, but no big deal, it made for easy clean up! Chicken parm and spaghetti w/ meatballs were okay, and the sausage with peppers sandwich was very good. The Alfredo sauce was a little watery, but not bad flavor. The biggest disappointment were the things that aren't available anymore. No pizza, no potato wedges, and no cannolis. We took my parents for a birthday dinner and my mom was really looking forward to the cannoli. She was told that they stopped making cannolis so they could be the exclusive distributor of an espresso mousse. We tried that and it a good flavor, but the texture was more like flan. Not bad if you're in the area, but I probably wouldn't make the trip up from Moore again.

----------


## Steve

Cutting back on the menu; sad, but inevitably what they had to do to survive. Again, it sounds like they're beginning to realize they got too ambitious with their starting menu....

----------


## ou48A

Don't ask

If you go in to visit Custino's Italian Kitchen, don't ask for Phil because you won't find him there. The transient chef from Chicago finally returned here to open a new concept with longtime friend Bud Elder, but Custino has already exited. Elder blamed ill health and heavy workload. Elder recently hired a new chef and they will continue to use Custino's original recipes


http://newsok.com/restaurant-at-top-...#ixzz22mseJmaO

I was told that the departure was actually on less than friendly terms.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Don't ask
> 
> If you go in to visit Custino's Italian Kitchen, don't ask for Phil because you won't find him there. The transient chef from Chicago finally returned here to open a new concept with longtime friend Bud Elder, but Custino has already exited. Elder blamed ill health and heavy workload. Elder recently hired a new chef and they will continue to use Custino's original recipes
> 
> 
> http://newsok.com/restaurant-at-top-...#ixzz22mseJmaO
> 
> I was told that the departure was actually on less than friendly terms.


You heard right ou48A.

----------


## okcbigeater

Looks like the original owner of custinos is going after the said to be owner of custinos italian kitchen after the last few times that I have been to this restaurant the food has been below average, it definitely isn't Phil Custino's quality that Oklahoma City has gotten used to over the past few years. 

http://www.oscn.net/applications/osc...38&db=Oklahoma

After seeing this link posted all over the internet is shows a lot of whats really going on with this restaurant in town!

----------


## ou48A

After reading the PETITION link, it sure looks like the defendants don’t understand how to run any type of business. You certainly don’t shoot your mouth off as was described. There may be more involved, but the defendants side of the case sure looks like a tough one.

There are allegations embezzlement, accounting irregularities, harassment, and threats of murder.
Geez, bad food aside, I wonder if any of this could be considered criminal and if any charges could eventually be filed by authorities equaling jail time for the defendants?


All of this sounds like a script for a bad movie or book.
After this is all said and done, they may need money from a movie or book deal to pay off everything!

----------


## Easy180

Probably why partnerships shouldn't be formed over beers at McNellie's lol

----------


## rizzo

I won't be going back.  IMO I don't see it weathering the storm anyways...

----------


## Tydude

i think it will involve with Money at the end if this trial does happen

----------


## Steve

I would warn everyone to wait until the full story is told - which will happen soon with my byline. Always question why someone new is posting information, and whether you're being told the full story. Angelo... I'd advise you to have your attorney return my calls or do so yourself.

----------


## RadicalModerate

duh buildin' is haunted! . . . haunted i tell ya' . . .

----------


## Steve

Come on now, OKC Big Eater.... surely you can let Angelo know I'm trying to reach him..... email me if you're at all confused - slackmeyer@oklahoman.com

----------


## SoonerQueen

Noticed tonight on the Custino's Facebook page, it has gone pretty blank. A few pictures are left but not the same activity that was there a few days ago.

----------


## SoonerQueen

This is what was put on Bud's Facebook page today.

    Dear Facebook Friends

    Tomorrow, you will read in the Business section of The Oklahoman about the trials and tribulations Barbie, Louie and I went through to achieve our dream of owning a small business in Oklahoma. When Steve Lackmeyer first approached me about the article last week, I was not thrilled about our business affairs being made public, however, he convinced me that my story might mak
    e others more aware of who exactly they were in business with, so I cooperated fully.

    There is actually no bad news here at all. After we legally dissolved the partnership, which has now been two months ago, the restaurant continues to thrive, people love our food and everyone has fun. This is because we were immediately helped by Tom Wynn, a restaurant veteran and dear friend who came in and straightened up the mess the Custinos (Caliendos) left behind, as well as our crew who has come to be part of our family  Oscar, Will, Amanda, Carlos and Jeffrey. They make sure that Custinos offers a unique, affordable and delicious alternative to chain restaurants.

    A special mention should be made here regarding Bill Zuhdi and Darla Zuhdi. They are no less than American heroes and have guided us through this legal process with both heart and hope. These two selfless and devoted friends are our champions.

    We would also like to thank our customers, those who come in from four to six times a week as well as those who have tried us for the first time, to hungry diners who are planning to order their first tray of our lasagna. They have been supportive beyond belief.

    Now as to the Custinos/Caliendos  well let our lawsuit speak for their unspeakable behavior. Youll notice that the Custinos Facebook page is down now  that is some more of their appalling and cowardly methods to try to hurt people who tried to help them. Phil is deranged and sick and Angelo is illiterate and, now, a thief, who is unfamiliar with any level of the truth. Im sure theyll post all kinds of things about us  they already have, but, unfortunately for them, the truth wins out every time.

    Now that all this malarkey is over, we want you to come to Custinos, enjoy a $5.00 order of lasagna or spaghetti and meatballs and our other wonderful menu items. Thanks so much for your support.

----------


## ou48A

> This is what was put on Bud's Facebook page today.
> 
>     Dear Facebook Friends
> 
>     Tomorrow, you will read in the Business section of The Oklahoman about the trials and tribulations Barbie, Louie and I went through to achieve our dream of owning a small business in Oklahoma. When Steve Lackmeyer first approached me about the article last week, I was not thrilled about our business affairs being made public, however, he convinced me that my story might mak
>     e others more aware of who exactly they were in business with, so I cooperated fully.
> 
>     There is actually no bad news here at all. After we legally dissolved the partnership, which has now been two months ago, the restaurant continues to thrive, people love our food and everyone has fun. This is because we were immediately helped by Tom Wynn, a restaurant veteran and dear friend who came in and straightened up the mess the Custinos (Caliendos) left behind, as well as our crew who has come to be part of our family – Oscar, Will, Amanda, Carlos and Jeffrey. They make sure that Custino’s offers a unique, affordable and delicious alternative to chain restaurants.
> 
> ...


Suggested Goggling…. Ron Black and owner of restaurant.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Suggested Goggling. Ron Black and owner of restaurant.


The only thing I could find is that the owner  was  part of a Christmas program Ron did on WKY radio. If there is anything I'm missing, message me.

----------


## ou48A

> The only thing I could find is that the owner  was  part of a Christmas program Ron did on WKY radio. If there is anything I'm missing, message me.


http://ronblackradio.blogspot.com/20...er-pledge.html

----------


## Larry OKC

Am I reading that right? He goes on trashing Custinos (Caliendos), possibly bordering on slander...not a good idea if you are involved in a lawsuit...yet continues to run the place under that name? That seems to be a little on the shady side.

----------


## Steve

http://newsok.com/custinos-italian-k...rticle/3702159

----------


## ljbab728

> http://newsok.com/custinos-italian-k...rticle/3702159


WOW, what a mess.

----------


## soonerguru

> Am I reading that right? He goes on trashing Custinos (Caliendos), possibly bordering on slander...not a good idea if you are involved in a lawsuit...yet continues to run the place under that name? That seems to be a little on the shady side.


My thoughts exactly. Show a little class, even if you are the victim in this deal. Trashing the guy's name in public is not wise when you're amid a legal proceeding. I imagine his attorney is trying to put a muzzle on him now, but the damage is already done, as it is now in the public sphere.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Custino's Italian Kitchen partnership ends in legal entanglements

    BY STEVE LACKMEYER slackmeyer@opubco.com
    August 20, 2012

...

----------


## ljbab728

> I posted the whole article because some people might not have access to the paper via the internet. Sorry it is so long, but Steve did a good job of  explaining things in the article. Sounds like a mess on both sides.


SQ, I'm sure that you meant well, but Steve has asked in the past that we not post his full articles here, just a link to them.  Anyone who has internet access can look at that article at www.newsok.com.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Sorry, I didn't know. It can be removed. I don't see a delete on my end. That's one thing I don't like about this board. You should be able to delete your own posts.

----------


## Steve

SoonerQueen, I know you meant no harm, but I really need to stay employed and that involves eyeballs reading the story at NewsOK. Can you please edit your post so it only shows the first paragraph or two? You can do so with the edit button below the post, or contact a moderator. Thanks - Steve

----------


## Martin

the full article posted in this thread has been removed.  while sharing of information is certainly appreciated, in the future include a short excerpt or a link rather than the article's full text.

-M

----------


## Steve

Thanks MMM. I know SoonerQueen meant no harm, but these days, it's more important than ever that people read these stories first on NewsOK, or in this case, www.oklahoman.com. Just as an fyi - this is a "subscribers only" first read, meaning it will only be on www.oklahoman.com today, and then it will be displayed for everyone to read Monday. The Oklahoman is doing this as a reward to its loyal subscribers. This has been said before, but I'll say it again so that this thread doesn't divert away from Custino's - The Oklahoman remains the ONLY major news site in the state that still provides free access to all of its stories (with some delayed as this one). The Tulsa World, the Journal Record, the Lawton Constitution all have implemented pay walls, as has the Dallas Morning News, Wall Street Journal and New York Times.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks for some actual, real-life journalism, Steve.

For the record . . .
Can't any user in here who regrets a post or is informed of a faux pas or whatever simply go into "Edit Post", delete the message and substitute something clever--yet concise--such as "n/p" or "oops" (except without the quotation marks)?  As long as the self-corrective action is taken within a couple/three hours of the initial gaffe?

(Spec.Ref. to:_ Sorry, I didn't know. It can be removed. I don't see a delete on my end. That's one thing I don't like about this board. You should be able to delete your own posts._ )

I know that I have spent untold hours converting my pedantic prose into the annoying "poetic" format with lots of ellipses and so forth that so many have used to protest the taxing of their little gray cells within the alloted time limit. =)

----------


## ctchandler

RM and Others,
Edit gives you the power of deleting anything you have entered, we just don't think of it on that large a scale.  Simply highlight the complete message and cut it, end of problem.  If I'm am going wrong somewhere let me know.  I'm going to post this same message to experiment because what I might be missing is that the message albeit blank might still appear.
C. T.



> Thanks for some actual, real-life journalism, Steve.
> 
> For the record . . .
> Can't any user in here who regrets a post or is informed of a faux pas or whatever simply go into "Edit Post", delete the message and substitute something clever--yet concise--such as "n/p" or "oops" (except without the quotation marks)?  As long as the self-corrective action is taken within a couple/three hours of the initial gaffe?
> 
> (Spec.Ref. to:_ Sorry, I didn't know. It can be removed. I don't see a delete on my end. That's one thing I don't like about this board. You should be able to delete your own posts._ )
> 
> I know that I have spent untold hours converting my pedantic prose into the annoying "poetic" format with lots of ellipses and so forth that so many have used to protest the taxing of their little gray cells within the alloted time limit. =)

----------


## ctchandler

Gone

----------


## ctchandler

Well, I just proved myself wrong.  I did remove any remarks but it required at least 2 characters.  OK Pete, is there a way to delete?
Thanks,
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

as i said, ct . . .
n/j  or oops  =+
perhaps: nevermind (a.k.a. the litella* exit gambit)

*litella: emily litella.  snl. (gilda radner)
alternate "phrasing" (for self-deleted post): n/m eleg

Back on topic: I wonder if Big Eastern Food Interests involving a certain [Hector Boiardi/His Heirs And Assigns] are involved in all of this restaurant drama.  I thought I saw a big "Campbell's" tanker truck unloading something into underground storage containers not far from the location in question.  One of the little warning signs on the back, near the valves, said Rave-ioli and another said Beef-a-Roni . . . But I didn't think that Campbell's had anything to do with the Boy-ar-dee Family.  I thought they, Campbells, had more of a Franco-American or French-Canadian connection.

----------


## ctchandler

RM,
I should have read your post a little more carefully.  OH well, I'm retired, working hard on senility, and if you don't like it, I can lump it!  Or should that be "You can lump it"  I never seem to get that straight.  I hope that's not offensive and taken in a jocular way.
C. T.



> as i said, ct . . .
> n/j  or oops  =+
> perhaps: nevermind (a.k.a. the litella exit gambit)

----------


## RadicalModerate

10-4 Amigo!  =)
5 x 5 

(p.s. working on senility beats working on insanity. ask Steve L.  =)

So . . . If a person tries out a simple peasant recipe involving poached chicken, potatoes, other veg. and herbs from France in honor of Julia Child/Jacques Pepin but deletes the potatoes, adds basil and oregano, and serves the result over perfectly cooked pasta instead . . . Does it become "A Secret Italian Recipe"?....

I hear tell that there is soon to be a haunted restaurant building for rent somewhere in the vicinity of KC BBQ.
Next to Johnny's except with a poorly laid out parking lot.
In honor of the rumormonger . . . The next food purveying tenant at the location will be named "Nuestradamus"

----------


## ou48A

When you read every link and all the sources of information on this thread, they sure look like a bunch of stupid sleazy slime balls IMO……. Sleaze balls is what IMHO they should rename their meat balls.

It will be interesting to see if the judge shuts this place down on Tuesday and what TV, radio, and print news the ruling receives.

I have got to believe that with the owner’s Facebook allegations that are perhaps slanderous, that his credibility has taken a serious hit and that it might make the  allegations by the plaintiff more believable.

----------


## Steve

I'll be at the hearing, I'll be reporting what ensues.

----------


## bluedogok

> I hear tell that there is soon to be a haunted restaurant building for rent somewhere in the vicinity of KC BBQ.
> Next to Johnny's except with a poorly laid out parking lot.


That building used to be a Long John Silver's that had a fire at one point. I can't really remember if LJS ever reopened after the fire but I do remember eating there back when I worked retail in the area at Sound Warehouse. It was a Jack's BBQ for awhile before it was KC Blues & BBQ.

----------


## Steve

> When you read every link and all the sources of information on this thread, they sure look like a bunch of stupid sleazy slime balls IMO……. Sleaze balls is what IMHO they should rename their meat balls.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the judge shuts this place down on Tuesday and what TV, radio, and print news the ruling receives.
> 
> I have got to believe that with the owner’s Facebook allegations that are perhaps slanderous, that his credibility has taken a serious hit and that it might make the  allegations by the plaintiff more believable.


Keep in mind, odds are high that those links were posted by someone with a dog in this fight....

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Keep in mind, odds are high that those links were posted by someone with a dog in this fight....


Sorry for any problems I might have caused. Glad that someone was able to delete the post.Steve, you're a great writer.We need to keep you employed. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Steve

Thanks Sooner Queen. I really do appreciate your understanding on this. I'll be very curious to see how this turns out.

----------


## metro

> Thanks MMM. I know SoonerQueen meant no harm, but these days, it's more important than ever that people read these stories first on NewsOK, or in this case, www.oklahoman.com. Just as an fyi - this is a "subscribers only" first read, meaning it will only be on www.oklahoman.com today, and then it will be displayed for everyone to read Monday. The Oklahoman is doing this as a reward to its loyal subscribers. This has been said before, but I'll say it again so that this thread doesn't divert away from Custino's - The Oklahoman remains the ONLY major news site in the state that still provides free access to all of its stories (with some delayed as this one). The Tulsa World, the Journal Record, the Lawton Constitution all have implemented pay walls, as has the Dallas Morning News, Wall Street Journal and New York Times.


I understand you're following protocol, but this mindset is what keeps print media dying moreso each day. They have to realize they can't delay or slow down the speed of information. I worry if the Oklahoman exists in 10 years, and if so what form?

----------


## Steve

Let's keep this thread focused on Custino's.

----------


## Steve

The story is now available for all access at www.newsok.com - http://newsok.com/custinos-italian-k...rticle/3702159

----------


## ou48A

> Keep in mind, odds are high that those links were posted by someone with a dog in this fight....



That^ very well may be true. For now and until the judicial system speaks, I will take your word for it, but does Ron Black have a dog in this fight? When the defended has put in writing some very strong words, that seem rather foolish, it doesnt seem like they would strengthen his case IMHO. But I am interested in reading your upcoming report. :Wink:  I wonder how long this might drag on because sometimes its many months before final resolution is reached.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Since recent archeological digs in the vicinity of this haunted structure have unearthed the conjecture that it is on the site of an ancient Indian burial ground--for their crawfish shells--maybe it will reopen with a Cajun theme . . . Or perhaps something involving Curry. On the other hand, they could hire a reputable, local, house moving company, get the whole place up on dollies, and turn it into a food truck of sorts.

For the record: I have enjoyed the food at Custino's twice. The ravioli was real good and even better with a meatball which wasn't slimy at all. The drive-thru experience was superior to the in-house dining experience.  In either case, the cost/value balance of the meal was right on the mark.  In my opinion, the haunted building's most recent previous incarnation as a BBQ provided an excellent representation of that particular culinary speciality and exceeded the high standards set by both Jack's and KC Blues.

Ron Black doesn't believe in dog-fighting.  Only dog-hunting (possibly fishing).

----------


## mikesimpson1982

> The Oklahoman remains the ONLY major news site in the state that still provides free access to all of its stories (with some delayed as this one). The Tulsa World, the Journal Record, the Lawton Constitution all have implemented pay walls, as has the Dallas Morning News, Wall Street Journal and New York Times.


As the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.

----------


## Tydude

any update on today court case

----------


## SoonerQueen

> any update on today court case


From what I read on Bud's Facebook page, court went well for them and they are keeping  the restaurant open.I'm sure Steve will have more details for us the next time he posts.

----------


## Steve

http://newsok.com/judge-rules-custin..._lead_business

----------


## ljbab728

> As the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.


Thanks for the update, Steve.  It still sounds like a big mess.  

Of course, according to this poster, that information isn't worth much because we got it free.  LOL

----------


## soonerguru

So is Custino now in danger of being wacked? If he was in the Witness Protection Program, as I read previously, the Oklahoman published his orignal legal name, now easily traceable by a simple Google search. Was he in fact in the Witness Protection Program? If so, his life may now be in danger.

----------


## ljbab728

> So is Custino now in danger of being wacked? If he was in the Witness Protection Program, as I read previously, the Oklahoman published his orignal legal name, now easily traceable by a simple Google search. Was he in fact in the Witness Protection Program? If so, his life may now be in danger.


sg, please note that it is public information in court records.  The Oklahoman was not divulging any private or secret information.  Someone who is worried about their real name being made public shouldn't be involved in lawsuits.

----------


## RadicalModerate

That, Sir, is almost certainly the wisest and most accurate comment that I've read in connection with this entire culinarybusinessdebacle involving a quick, cheap approximation of "Italian Food."  Thank you. [grazzi?].

Kudos to you, too, Steve.

----------


## Steve

Sooner, the man hasn't been shy about publicity for himself, and the attorney showed no concern about the Caliendo name being reported.

----------


## kevinpate

Wish I had popped in for that hearing.  I haven't bumped into Bill and Darla Z in ages.  Hopefully, all will smooth out and their clients will have a grand success with the eatery.

----------


## JohnnyQ

I have been to Custino's twice in the last 2 weeks and the food and service have been great! My Mom makes the best Italian food... but Custino's is very close (:

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I have been to Custino's twice in the last 2 weeks and the food and service have been great! My Mom makes the best Italian food... but Custino's is very close (:


I am going to have to try this! I will report back this weekend and let everybody know how the food is!

----------


## MonkeesFan

As for that lawsuit, I think they should have changed the name to Elder's Italian Restaurant since they fully financed themselves, that is the only disagreement I have with the judge...

----------


## ou48A

About a week ago if I recall correctly the paper called this place tragic…. Why?

The legal cost have got to be adding up to a decent amount of money. 
This sounds like a very expensive investment with a very long return on the investment… If ever?

----------


## Larry OKC

I think it was in the food editor article and probably referred to the whole sordid mess as being tragic...I agree with MonkeesFan, I don't have any problem with the restaurant staying open, but it shouldn't be allowed to use the Custinos name any more.

----------


## MonkeesFan

I think most people would agree that they should change the name since the Custinos family do not own the restaurant anymore

----------


## ctchandler

MonkeesFan,
Based on your opinion, we should got to Krocs for our Happy Meals.  Ray Kroc bought the McDonald's stores and the naming rights as well, was that the case with Custino's.  I don't know, but if not, the courts will settle it.
C. T.


> I think most people would agree that they should change the name since the Custinos family do not own the restaurant anymore

----------


## Larry OKC

*CT*: true but the way this has come across as a hostile takeover...the Custinos didn't go willingly...in their view it was stolen from them. Legal or not.

----------


## TechArch

I went to Custino's last night with my family.  I got the lasagna with italian sausage and a side salad.  It was all good, but I should not have got the salad because the lasagna and bread stick were more than enough.  The place was fairly empty though.  Hopefully it was just because it was a Thursday night.

----------


## TaoMaas

> The place was fairly empty though.  Hopefully it was just because it was a Thursday night.



I lived in that neighborhood for quite a while.  That location was a black hole for restaurants.  Never could understand why, considering that Johnnie's does well right next door, as does Jimmy's Egg just up the street.

----------


## ctchandler

Larry OKC,
Your probably right.  The original comment just made me think of McDonalds.
C. T.



> *CT*: true but the way this has come across as a hostile takeover...the Custinos didn't go willingly...in their view it was stolen from them. Legal or not.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I lived in that neighborhood for quite a while.  That location was a black hole for restaurants.  Never could understand why, considering that Johnnie's does well right next door, as does Jimmy's Egg just up the street.


Must be a horrible location, I would not surprised if Custino's goes out of business or move to a different location in a few months

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I went to Custino's last night with my family.  I got the lasagna with italian sausage and a side salad.  It was all good, but I should not have got the salad because the lasagna and bread stick were more than enough.  The place was fairly empty though.  Hopefully it was just because it was a Thursday night.


Keep that up and Custino's will go out of business

----------


## TechArch

> Keep that up and Custino's will go out of business


Actually, the reason I got a side salad in the first place was due to the price of the main entrees.  I saw the price of the entrees and assumed it would be a small portion but I was surprised when I got my order.

----------


## okcbigeater

The Custino's will be opening a new location, Custino's Restaurant & Bar, on their own down the street at 7801 N. May Ave. 

On Custino's Restaurant & Bar Facebook it states: "All of your old favorites you have come to know and love from Custino's are back! New dishes and the dishes you couldn't forget even after a decade right next door to where you used to come 10 years ago. This time we added a new twist....a full bar so you can relax and let down your hair. You will be so full from devouring all the incredible food you will want to feel like part of the family and stay for hours. Chef Phil Custino has brought back the comfort food you love with his son Angelo who will introduce Oklahoma to the cuisine he learned to make from some of the leading chefs California has to offer."



Custino's Restaurant & Bar - Oklahoma City, OK - Fine Dining Restaurant, Italian Restaurant | Facebook

----------


## Tydude

this is going to be very intersting to see what happen

----------


## Tydude

Phill  Custino and his son Angelo is opening up a restaurant after couple of weeks since the lawsuit aginst the owners of Custinos restraunt

----------


## Larry OKC

Now I am confused...who owns the right to the Custinos name now? Sounded like the court ruled the other guys have it. Presume that would mean that Phil & Son can no longer use it as folks are going to be getting the places confused. Remember the folks that had Laredo's on 63rd? They got bought up by Chesapeake, took a decade or more to get the location reopened at Belle Isle and in the meantime another Mexican place acquired the use of the name in the nearby Cantina Laredo's. They settled and ended up changing the name of the new place even though they had the name 1st.

----------


## Tydude

the first owner has the right of his name to use on his restaurant i don't know if Phill can use it on his restaurant

----------


## bluedogok

> Now I am confused...who owns the right to the Custinos name now? Sounded like the court ruled the other guys have it. Presume that would mean that Phil & Son can no longer use it as folks are going to be getting the places confused. Remember the folks that had Laredo's on 63rd? They got bought up by Chesapeake, took a decade or more to get the location reopened at Belle Isle and in the meantime another Mexican place acquired the use of the name in the nearby Cantina Laredo's. They settled and ended up changing the name of the new place even though they had the name 1st.


I know that Cantina Laredo is a national chain, is that the one that opened up? I believe that Cantina Laredo existed in Dallas before Laredo's on 63rd & Classen opened up. I know that when Chief Auto Parts came into OKC they had to change the name to Endurance because Chief had been around for many, many years on South Robinson and they wouldn't sell the name to the Southland Corporation (owner of Chief/Endurance). There has been a similar issue with the Indianapolis based Texas Roadhouse chain in Texas, they sued places that had some combination of Texas Roadhouse in their name because they registered the trademark even though they are a mid-level steak place and not the small, local, _real Texas roadhouses_ that they copied the name from but not the theme. I still think a place that has had the name in state for many years should have the right over an out-of-state corporation can claim it. Ultimately to me "Texas roadhouse" is too generic of a term to claim a trademark on.

There is a similar battle going on here in Denver between a brother and sister over the Pasquini's Pizza name.
Denver Post - Family members feud over control of Denver's Pasquini's Pizza
Denver Business Journal - Pasquini's Pizza siblings in legal battle

----------


## okcbigeater

In today's Oklahoman: 

• Custino's conundrum: Bud Elder and his family went to court to maintain sole ownership of Custino's Italian Kitchen, 2724 W Britton Road, and the rights to the name. Elder and family are working hard to make this venture successful in the wake of the public airing of their dispute with former partner and friend Phil Custino and his son, Angelo.

Despite the court's ruling against them, Angelo and Phil appear determined to compete with their former partner. The Custinos apparently have signed a lease in the space formerly occupied by Divine Swine, 7801 N May Ave., footsteps from the original Custino's from the early 1990s, and plan to open Custino's Restaurant and Bar.

Read more: Green Chile Kitchen is coming to Yukon | NewsOK.com

----------


## okcbigeater

I have done a little bit of research the past few hours, I came across the following pages to keep up to date on the information going on with Custino's Restaurant & Bar which is the new business that Dave Cathey from NewsOK.com/the oklahoman reported about in yesterdays paper.

Custino's Restaurant & Bar Facebook Page:  Custino's Restaurant & Bar - Oklahoma City, OK - Fine Dining Restaurant, Italian Restaurant | Facebook

Custino's Restaurant & Bar Group Page:   Log In | Facebook

Custino's Restaurant & Bar Twitter Page: Custino&#39;s Restaurant (Custinos) on Twitter

I will continue to do some digging and see what else I can find about this

----------


## TechArch

I hope they do well in the old Divine Swine location.  That spot has been a black hole for restaurants.  I can remember at least 4 restaurants that have been there in the last 4 years.

----------


## Steve

> I have done a little bit of research the past few hours, I came across the following pages to keep up to date on the information going on with Custino's Restaurant & Bar which is the new business that Dave Cathey from NewsOK.com/the oklahoman reported about in yesterdays paper.
> 
> Custino's Restaurant & Bar Facebook Page:  Custino's Restaurant & Bar - Oklahoma City, OK - Fine Dining Restaurant, Italian Restaurant | Facebook
> 
> Custino's Restaurant & Bar Group Page:   Log In | Facebook
> 
> Custino's Restaurant & Bar Twitter Page: Custino's Restaurant (Custinos) on Twitter
> 
> I will continue to do some digging and see what else I can find about this


OKC Big Eater, aren't you involved with the new Custino's restaurant?

----------


## CaptDave

> OKC Big Eater, aren't you involved with the new Custino's restaurant?


No way! Say it isn't so Steve!  :Wink: 

Glad I wasn't the only one who thought that out loud.

----------


## okcbigeater

Steve,

I am just a big fan of Custino's. I joined OKCTalk a few months ago when I noticed people were starting to talk about them again so I could stay in the loop and voice my opinions. I'd like to know where most of your sources come from because a lot of it doesn't match what they are saying. I am not in communication with the Custino's but receive updates from them through their multiple media outlets.

----------


## Martin

okcbigeater,

despite the claim that you are just a fan of custino's, your registration information appears to indicate that you are connected in some way to the brand.   it's ok if you are or have been involved with custino's... we don't have a problem with local businesses promoting themselves on okctalk.  however, i think it's important that people know that a poster is connected with a business that is being discussed.

-M

----------


## LakeEffect

The internet isn't as anonymous as people think it is.  :Smile:

----------


## okcbigeater

I dont think so. If you have registration information to support you claim i would love to know about it. My only tie to the brand is I submitted an application for employment because i would much rather work for them than my current employer.

----------


## angelocustino

Hey Everyone,

This is Angelo Custino. Son of Chef Phil Custino, former 50% owner of Custino's Italian Kitchen, and owner of Custino's Restaurant & Bar. I am very flattered by some of the things I have read on here, but also saw there were a few posts that obviously came about "through the grape vine." If you have any questions about Custino's the source is now on okctalk. I am a retired actor and independent food broker as well as restauranteur. I made it to Hollywood and West Palm Beach to realize there is no place like home, good ol' Oklahoma. I am happy to answer any questions to the best of my ability considering this thread has to do with the Custino's, our brand, and my business.

----------


## CaptDave

Welcome Angelo. Nice to get information about a business from the owner. I don't pretend to know anything about the goings on with Custino's (old or new), but I wish you luck on your new venture.

----------


## Tydude

We all know that you were the 50 percent owners so just move on and good luck in your restaurant

----------


## angelocustino

I don't mean to beat a dead horse but the newspaper article a few days ago insinuated that my father was a partner in the business, he was a chef and consultant. I am sure it was just the wording and by no means anything sly on the part of Dave Cathey, but I wanted to set the record straight as it seems that even your wording "owners" insinuates as well. There was 1 50% owner and 2 25% owners. My father was none of the above.

----------


## Steve

Custino's return is truly triumphant | NewsOK.com

----------


## Dubya61

I need a program.  Is the Custino's Family Kitchen (from the review in post 166) the one that was (is?) a partnership with Bud Elder?  Is the Custino's  Restaurant and Bar (referenced in post 147) a different entity?  Which one is Phil and Angelo Custino involved in?  Forgive my apparent stupidity, but if someone can explain it to me (and apparently using small one-syllable words) I'd appreciate it.

----------


## kevinpate

> I need a program.  Is the Custino's Family Kitchen (from the review in post 166) the one that was (is?) a partnership with Bud Elder?  Is the Custino's  Restaurant and Bar (referenced in post 147) a different entity?  Which one is Phil and Angelo Custino involved in?  Forgive my apparent stupidity, but if someone can explain it to me (and apparently using small one-syllable words) I'd appreciate it.


CFK = formerly A Bud Elder, Angelo Custino and another partner (50/25/25 split, not clear to me who held what level (never looked).  very likely in the court papers and/or old stories on the split-up) As I understand it, no one from Custino clan is still connected to CFK at this time.

CR&B = Angelo Custino, perhaps others involved, though not Mr. Elder.

Luck to all.

----------


## Steve

CFK was the first restaurant opened last spring. At the time, it was presented by Bud Elder and Phil Custino (according to news reports at the time) as a partnership between the them. Later, when the partnership went bad, it was revealed Phil Custino was not an owner, that his son Angelo had 50 percent ownership, and Bud and his wife each had 25 percent. It has been said by Bud Elder, and not challenged by the Custinos (at least in news accounts) that the Elders provided most or all of the capital equity. Angelo Custino, who according to his IMDB biography was 20 at the time the CFK opened last spring, is now in court against the Elders and is opening his own restaurant, CR&B, where the old Divine Swine is. The Elders so far are arguing they own the Custino's name because they paid for branding, etc. Court will ultimately decide this. According to Phil Custino, Angelo Custino trained under some of the top chefs in California. IMDB also shows he did some independent films.

----------


## angelocustino

It was reported at the time that my father was an owner because I watched Bud write the article that was published in The Oklahoman as well as the article for Distinctly Oklahoma Magazine. I was notified after an article was submitted to be published what their content was. The Custino name was brought back into the Oklahoma market by me and my father through Falcone's, hence the first articles published about his return. I mostly did television, lots of national and international commercials (Volvo, Hot Pockets, Coca-Cola, Six Flags, etc.). At the time I started breaking into film I decided to put my years of rigorous training to better use and helped young kids trying to break into the industry make a start while also making sure that their best interests were met avoiding the classic "stage mom." Thus I opened a business with my former manager from Rising Talent Management. I was on the forefront of the notorious writer's strike and was an active participant in the negotiations between S.A.G. (to which I belonged) and AFTRA. In response to some of the allegations against my father written by Steve, I would like to make it very clear my father was born Philip Angelo Custino, and I have the birth certificate to prove it. The case is still ongoing and it is up to the public in our glorious free market economy to decide which product best suits their interest.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Angelo, I love the food at Custino's, but wonder why you all had to pick a location so close to the other restaurant for your new restaurant. If it were me, I might want to start fresh maybe on the other side of town. Just sayin..

----------


## Spartan

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This is Angelo Custino. Son of Chef Phil Custino, former 50% owner of Custino's Italian Kitchen, and owner of Custino's Restaurant & Bar. I am very flattered by some of the things I have read on here, but also saw there were a few posts that obviously came about "through the grape vine." If you have any questions about Custino's the source is now on okctalk. I am a retired actor and independent food broker as well as restauranteur. I made it to Hollywood and West Palm Beach to realize there is no place like home, good ol' Oklahoma. I am happy to answer any questions to the best of my ability considering this thread has to do with the Custino's, our brand, and my business.


A retired actor?? 

This is just weird. Who is Custino and why has a dumpy fast food conversion resulted in so much drama? Food fight I guess.

This drama just sounds ridiculous.

----------


## angelocustino

That's a great question SoonerQueen. My father's original location was in a Taco Bell right next door. He used to dream about opening his restaurant in the (then) Pizza Hut since it had a larger kitchen and dining area. Other than fulfilling my father's nearly 20 year long dream I knew about his success next door as well as down the street at what is now Chileno's. I figured those two previous locations were a great success, my father was known for being on May Ave.(a street I spent more time on than my own block), and it would be easy for my father's old fans to go into auto-pilot and go back to the same spot they used to go to for years. It takes a lot of factors when opening a new business, one of which is managing monthly expenses to pay staff a wage they are comfortable with and ensure that the business does not go into the red in order to keep the quality consistent rather than have to make sacrifices like cheaper ingredients or raising prices. There were no locations anywhere in town that put a smile on my Dad's face when we walked in the door or were fiscally sound enough for me to be confident that we would be able to hire the best staff at a competitive wage, manage our monthly expenses, and not cheapen the products or services we provide. We are not looking to get rich off this business venture, more restaurants fail because of greed  than anything else. We are looking to make a living, have our employees make a living rather than being more like indentured servants, and do what we love to do and that's make everyone who walks in the door smile like we did the first time. Our main quarrel with the previous location is using our name and serving a product under it when we are not associated with it. We wish them all the best, but will continue to pursue every action to protect our brand. If it isn't resolved in the Oklahoma court system we will take it to the Federal level. We aren't trying to take the restaurant away from them, we have our own we take great pride in.

----------


## Steve

> It was reported at the time that my father was an owner because I watched Bud write the article that was published in The Oklahoman as well as the article for Distinctly Oklahoma Magazine. I was notified after an article was submitted to be published what their content was. The Custino name was brought back into the Oklahoma market by me and my father through Falcone's, hence the first articles published about his return. I mostly did television, lots of national and international commercials (Volvo, Hot Pockets, Coca-Cola, Six Flags, etc.). At the time I started breaking into film I decided to put my years of rigorous training to better use and helped young kids trying to break into the industry make a start while also making sure that their best interests were met avoiding the classic "stage mom." Thus I opened a business with my former manager from Rising Talent Management. I was on the forefront of the notorious writer's strike and was an active participant in the negotiations between S.A.G. (to which I belonged) and AFTRA. In response to some of the allegations against my father written by Steve, I would like to make it very clear my father was born Philip Angelo Custino, and I have the birth certificate to prove it. The case is still ongoing and it is up to the public in our glorious free market economy to decide which product best suits their interest.


I was always curious what your take was on the name question! No doubt about your film work - I've seen the castings and credits. You've done a lot in 21 years. I look forward to checking your new place out when it opens. If you'll recall, I contacted you early on when you guys first teamed up with Falcone.

----------


## angelocustino

I have been self employed since I was 13 years old. While I was working as an actor I also worked freelance creating fresh menu ideas for Divinity Catering in Beverly Hills which managed most of the accounts on Rodeo Dr. from Chanel to Valentino catering their private galas and new product launches as well as new brands launching in the Beverly Hills/Los Angeles marketplace. I also learned a great deal from one of Wolfgang Puck's sous chefs who worked at Spago in Beverly Hills, although now she has turned to pastries which is not a particular hobby of mine. Other than that I have been an independent food broker for several years redistributing Italian cheeses like Pecorino Romano and Parmesan as well as Olive Oil ranging from blends all the way too pure organic 100% extra virgin. Not to mention I learned a thing or two from Dad. I was also asked twice to be a contestant on the Bravo show Top Chef, but reluctantly had to decline due to my hectic schedule and not being able to step away from my current business.

My father had 3 locations from Edmond to the South Side and took the state by storm with his fresh trays of lasagna ready to-go through the drive through window to feed families with great food and great prices with never before seen convenience. Soon he began to cater events such as the National Western Heritage Museum, Remington Park, and even had Mary Fallin (then Lt. Governor) personally serve his lasagna at the state capital boasting he had the best Italian food in Oklahoma City. Soon he managed to take the supermarkets by storm putting his Ziti Lasagna on the shelves at such retailers as Super Walmart, Sam's, and Albertson's as a new product developer.

That's who we are.

----------


## angelocustino

Steve, 

You and Dave were the first ones we called and I can still remember the excitement in both of your voices that my dad was back in town. I tried to avoid the name question because to me it was just silly, but I didn't want to see my father have his own "birther" movement like President Obama so I had my mother mail his birth certificate to me in case their were any doubts. I'll bring you a slice of our new and improved lasagna to your office and show it to you.

----------


## Steve

Good to hear you sharing your family's story. It's always unfortunate when only one side talks. I do have fond memories of your dad's restaurant in the old Taco Bell.

----------


## Tydude

so basically if the Oklahoma Court systems decides to go in the favor of the other owners of custinos  you will take it to the supreme court good luck with that

----------


## angelocustino

Tydude,
Not to insult your intelligence, but the U.S. court system does not jump from the local level to the Supreme Court. I would take the case to the District court that has jurisdiction over Oklahoma.

----------


## Tydude

> Tydude,
> Not to insult your intelligence, but the U.S. court system does not jump from the local level to the Supreme Court. I would take the case to the District court that has jurisdiction over Oklahoma.


so what is the point of taking them to court is it for the naming rights or its for Money

----------


## Spartan

> I have been self employed since I was 13 years old. While I was working as an actor I also worked freelance creating fresh menu ideas for Divinity Catering in Beverly Hills which managed most of the accounts on Rodeo Dr. from Chanel to Valentino catering their private galas and new product launches as well as new brands launching in the Beverly Hills/Los Angeles marketplace. I also learned a great deal from one of Wolfgang Puck's sous chefs who worked at Spago in Beverly Hills, although now she has turned to pastries which is not a particular hobby of mine. Other than that I have been an independent food broker for several years redistributing Italian cheeses like Pecorino Romano and Parmesan as well as Olive Oil ranging from blends all the way too pure organic 100% extra virgin. Not to mention I learned a thing or two from Dad. I was also asked twice to be a contestant on the Bravo show Top Chef, but reluctantly had to decline due to my hectic schedule and not being able to step away from my current business.
> 
> My father had 3 locations from Edmond to the South Side and took the state by storm with his fresh trays of lasagna ready to-go through the drive through window to feed families with great food and great prices with never before seen convenience. Soon he began to cater events such as the National Western Heritage Museum, Remington Park, and even had Mary Fallin (then Lt. Governor) personally serve his lasagna at the state capital boasting he had the best Italian food in Oklahoma City. Soon he managed to take the supermarkets by storm putting his Ziti Lasagna on the shelves at such retailers as Super Walmart, Sam's, and Albertson's as a new product developer.
> 
> That's who we are.


This all sounds like bluster. Come down to earth dude. And that stretch of North May is a dump today...your business transactions probably won't help it much in the end. I have concerns over the ability of a deteriorating strip of North OKC's ability to not go to pieces after all of these Custino restaurants bite the dust. At least you are keeping us entertained, and good thing you'll only be causing blight 8 or 9 miles NW of downtown.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Medium camera shot of sterotypical, checkerboard cloth covered table that is also piled high with everything Custino's makes. Two diners are seated at the table: a guy and a girl.  A chef-looking person--resembling Hector Boardi--is standing by the table. The guy looks at the table, at his girlfriend then up at the chef.

Guy to Chef: I didn't want to make a *"fed-her-all"* case out of it.

Camera pans and closes on Chef who gives a big "shrug take" using  both arms and upturned hands and says (to camera):
But whaddaya gonna do?  It's ALL so good.

(Busboy enters from left of frame, looks at camera, point at girl: And cheap!  Like her!)

----------


## kevinpate

You are a mean drunk Clark Kent.

----------


## angelocustino

Spartan,
You and I are the same age. Can I see your resume? What have you accomplished? I spent six years in Hollywood and opened my own brokerage company out of Florida then moved back to Oklahoma and opened two restaurants(one tangled up in a legal battle). Your profile says you want to make OKC better, what have you done to do that? I am trying to rebuild a piece of a community I grew up in. After being gone 10 years I stayed in Oklahoma because I saw the cusp of a renaissance trying to emerge. It is people in our generation that will end up defining this great state. I plan on supporting local business as opposed to the corporate strangle hold on most of America and pay employees based on their skills rather than use them like cattle. It may not be much but I am trying to make a difference through action not talk. When you open your own business that creates this much of a discussion then you and I can sit down and talk about how we can improve our city. You see, what they don't teach you in school is the only way to make a difference is to do something different. I am building a model for how small business should be in this country rather than the post modern feudal society it has become.

----------


## Spartan

My profile hasn't been updated in years, but I'm amazed to encounter someone who doesn't pretend to know everything about me. Maybe you are the real deal after all.

I don't mean to flame you or anything, but my point is just that your legal battle doesn't look good (though very Italian lol) and I just don't think this is a good recipe for a sustainable business model...a restaurant born out of a legal battle. Hope I'm wrong.

----------


## angelocustino

Spartan,
I understand where your coming from with the legal battle, but don'f forget I am the plaintiff not the defendant. I am a business owner protecting the rights to my brand through the legal system designed to handle such discrepancies rather than the shoot outs at high noon of the old west. Thank goodness society has evolved since then and business disputes are handled with pens and not swords. Not to mention it's not like lawsuits are rare in this country.

----------


## DH405

> Tydude,
> Not to insult your intelligence, but the U.S. court system does not jump from the local level to the Supreme Court. I would take the case to the District court that has jurisdiction over Oklahoma.


Not to insult your.. Well, if you feel insulted that's no fault of mine.

I think that Tydude meant the Supreme Court of Oklahoma. But hey, you can *try* to make a federal case of it.

----------


## foodiefan

> Not to insult your.. Well, if you feel insulted that's no fault of mine.
> 
> I think that Tydude meant the Supreme Court of Oklahoma. But hey, you can *try* to make a federal case of it.


. . .not do sure DH405. . .what Tyude "said" (wrote) was:  

so basically if the Oklahoma Court systems decides to go in the favor of the other owners of custinos you will take it to the supreme court good luck with that ."

I would presume that the "Oklahoma Court systems"  would include the Oklahoma Supreme Court.

----------


## angelocustino

That's how I took it foodiefan.

Needless to say the point is I have the right to appeal any decision and will do so until I get a result I am satisfied with or run out of appeals. Needless to say I have something in my back pocket that would allow me to take it to federal court after going through the proper local channels first, but considering the case is ongoing i can't disclose it at this time.

----------


## Spartan

> Spartan,
> I understand where your coming from with the legal battle, but *don'f forget I am the plaintiff not the defendant.* I am a business owner protecting the rights to my brand through the legal system designed to handle such discrepancies rather than the shoot outs at high noon of the old west. Thank goodness society has evolved since then and business disputes are handled with pens and not swords. Not to mention it's not like lawsuits are rare in this country.


Yup. I don't think you get it. Taking someone to court doesn't look good...people are needlessly litigious these days.

I also think you underestimate the benefits of the shoot out at high noon.

----------


## Tydude

it says that the Neither party should make any Statements disparaging or harmful to Custinos Italian Kitchen from the Judge

----------


## angelocustino

Tydude,

Everything I said is public record.

----------


## angelocustino

"My former partners were investors with no knowledge or skill related to the business we opened."

This was the only statement that was not public record that I would like to clarify. Although they had no previous restaurant experience they hired a restaurant consultant. I wish them the best of luck in their new business venture.

----------


## Steve

Just now hearing about comments posted that have since been removed. For the record, I stand by my reporting I did on this story and will note that Mr. Custino and his lawyer repeatedly declined my requests for interviews on the story I produced last month. I printed Mr. Custino's allegations and gave them equal time with those made by his former business partner, Bud Elder. When I turned my story in to my editor, every single part of it was footnoted in light of previous comments made to another reporter about the possibility of suing over coverage. Every part of my story was attributed to interviews, news archives or court records. I wish Mr. Custino the very best in his new venture and I know the community still has fond memories of his father's old restaurant.

----------


## angelocustino

Steve,
I have no intentions on filing a lawsuit against you, I have enough on my plate right now. I would like to ask why you didn't include in your article with "The Hormel Deal" that Bud Elder was an officer of the company at the time?

To all the Custino's fans out there, look for an exclusive this month in The Oklahoma Gazette as well as a few other media sources after they break the story. 

I would like to set the record straight on something. I was approached by a buyer for Whole Foods for the salad dressing I developed. My new restaurant will have new signature dressings never before seen in the Oklahoma marketplace. One of the advantages of traveling back and forth between Florida, California, and Chicago is picking up on many different twists on similar items. Seeing as this is the heartland of America I am trying to develop products that capture the flavors from all over the continental U.S.

----------


## Tydude

i drove by Custino new Restaurant couple of days ago  and it was empty no sign nothing i think he is not telling the truth to us.If he wants to open up a new restaurant i think he should put up a sign telling folks that a restaurant is coming soon

----------


## Steve

> Steve,
> I have no intentions on filing a lawsuit against you, I have enough on my plate right now. I would like to ask why you didn't include in your article with "The Hormel Deal" that Bud Elder was an officer of the company at the time?
> 
> To all the Custino's fans out there, look for an exclusive this month in The Oklahoma Gazette as well as a few other media sources after they break the story. 
> 
> I would like to set the record straight on something. I was approached by a buyer for Whole Foods for the salad dressing I developed. My new restaurant will have new signature dressings never before seen in the Oklahoma marketplace. One of the advantages of traveling back and forth between Florida, California, and Chicago is picking up on many different twists on similar items. Seeing as this is the heartland of America I am trying to develop products that capture the flavors from all over the continental U.S.


If Bud Elder was an officer at the time with Hormel, this is the first time I've heard that. This would have been something I would have been eager to learn from you in an interview. That's not something, however, that would be cause for a lawsuit. Every bit of that story was footnoted with public documents or interviews to back up every sentence. Congrats on the salad dressing and best of luck with your new venture.

----------


## angelocustino

Steve,

Technically Bud was on the board of advisors for Custino's Supreme Quality Food's at the time of "The Hormel Deal." Of course it isn't grounds for a lawsuit, it was just a question I had I figured you would have uncovered in your investigation. I am well aware of all your sources and you have nothing to fear from me. You are right an interview with me would have turned out a very different article, but I will continue to deny comments to The Oklahoman for the time being. As a sign of good faith I would love to treat you to dinner after our grand opening when i have worked out all the kinks and I know it will live up to your standards. You will have to try our new signature dish that will be made public through The Oklahoma Gazette. It is a collaboration between my father and I that is guaranteed to drop a few mouth watering jaws.

----------


## angelocustino

Tydude,

Our new sign will be up very soon. We will be having a soft opening to test out our products and procedures in the very near future. I am trying to avoid too much buzz as last time we were overwhelmed. There will be plenty of attention from Magic 104.1/Renda Broadcasting, The Oklahoma Gazette, and Fox 25 when we are ready to make our grand opening public knowledge. We are waiting for everything to be as close to perfect as possible to best serve our patrons before we start the media frenzy. Keep driving by this week and I assure you you will see our new sign with the new Custino's logo.

----------


## ljbab728

> Steve,
> 
> Technically Bud was on the board of advisors for Custino's Supreme Quality Food's at the time of "The Hormel Deal." Of course it isn't grounds for a lawsuit, it was just a question I had I figured you would have uncovered in your investigation. I am well aware of all your sources and you have nothing to fear from me. You are right an interview with me would have turned out a very different article, but I will continue to deny comments to The Oklahoman for the time being. As a sign of good faith I would love to treat you to dinner after our grand opening when i have worked out all the kinks and I know it will live up to your standards. You will have to try our new signature dish that will be made public through The Oklahoma Gazette. It is a collaboration between my father and I that is guaranteed to drop a few mouth watering jaws.


I vote for treating all of the posters at OKC Talk to dinner so we can make an informed decision and won't have to rely on news articles.  LOL

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I vote for treating all of the posters at OKC Talk to dinner so we can make an informed decision and won't have to rely on news articles. LOL


Amen t' dat!  =)




> Technically Bud was on the board of advisors for Custino's Supreme Quality Food's at the time of "The Hormel Deal." Of course it isn't grounds for a lawsuit, it was just a question I had I figured you would have uncovered in your investigation. I am well aware of all your sources and you have nothing to fear from me. You are right an interview with me would have turned out a very different article, but I will continue to deny comments to The Oklahoman for the time being. As a sign of good faith I would love to treat you to dinner after our grand opening when i have worked out all the kinks and I know it will live up to your standards. You will have to try our new signature dish that will be made public through The Oklahoma Gazette. It is a collaboration between my father and I that is guaranteed to drop a few mouth watering jaws.


I second that "amen" t'ing . . .
just t' prove 'd' veracity and so fort'


I third it . . .


Don't count me out . . .


So what am I?  Chicken Liver? (again?)

----------


## angelocustino

RadicalModerate,

That was the highlight of my day. I mean that was like Rita Rudner funner. I'll make all you guys a deal, if you are on okctalk make sure you mention it to your server and I'll do something special for you guys to make it easier for you to form your own oppinion.

----------


## RadicalModerate

_Just Another Evening at Custino's . . ._

"So whaddaya mean I'm '_funny_'?  I'm '_funny_' t' youse?  '*Funny*' like a clown?
You sayin' I'm a f'-in' _clown_?  Is dat what you mean by 'funny'? . . ."

("We need t' watch dis guy . . . He's liable t' fold under questioning . . ."  =)

Put it on my tab.  =)

----------


## angelocustino

RadicalModerate,

How did you get a picture of Sunday dinner at my house? I'm on the fence about it, but I may blow that picture up and slap it on the wall somewhere.

----------


## angelocustino

Soft opening November 8th. Custino's at 7801 N. May Ave. Oklahoma City, OK 73116. Stop by, try our new menu, and give us your input.

----------


## Tydude

good luck on the opening next week

----------


## OKCRT

> good luck on the opening next week



So is the REAL Custino's open yet?  I was thinking about a Pizza pie with sausage and pepperoni this evening.

----------


## Tydude

the new Custinos restaurant open up on Thursday

----------


## angelocustino

Be sure to check out our latest news and events, our social networking sites and website are now online

*website:*
Home

*Facebook:* 
http://www.facebook.com/custinosrestaurantandbar

*Twitter:*
Custino&#39;s Restaurant (Custinos) on Twitter

*Soft opening on Thursday, November 8th*

stay tuned for more information on Custino's Restaurant and Bar located at 7801 North May Ave.

----------


## angelocustino

OKCRT,

We are not starting with pizza but we will have special hand crafted personal pizza in the very near future.

----------


## MonkeesFan

I am going to try it out this weekend, the spaghetti looks good on your homepage, what is your hours?

----------


## angelocustino

Oklahoma City Custino's Fans: we are officially opening our doors at noon today (Friday, November 9, 2012) stop by and try some of the delicious cuisine. For more information please visit www.facebook.com/custinosrestaurantandbar or Home or call (405) 843-2324.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Just went to Custino's and the restaurant was empty so I got spaghetti to go and the spaghetti was good!

----------


## Tydude

> Just went to Custino's and the restaurant was empty so I got spaghetti to go and the spaghetti was good!


well thats not good that the restaurant is empty

----------


## kevinpate

not a biggie, given the time of the post. looks like he was there in the typical dead of mid afternoon.  

Not many places are hopping from 2-4, except the places who run an afternoon discount special (cici's pizza buffet comes to mind.)

----------


## angelocustino

Custino's Restaurant & Bar menu is now online on our website therealcustinos.com or go check out our facebook page for the current updates of what is going on at the restaurant.

----------


## angelocustino

Here at Custino's Restaurant & Bar we are a full service restaurant, come by and try us out. You won't believe the quality, especially for the price. It's just like coming to Chef Phil Custino's house for Sunday dinner Tuesday-Sunday.

Website: therealcustinos.com
Facebook: facebook.com/custinosrestaurantandbar

----------


## MonkeesFan

> not a biggie, given the time of the post. looks like he was there in the typical dead of mid afternoon.  
> 
> Not many places are hopping from 2-4, except the places who run an afternoon discount special (cici's pizza buffet comes to mind.)


I thought there would be some people there though

----------


## SoonerQueen

I live in the neighborhood and drive by the new restaurant  several times a day and so far there have been no cars there but the employees. Maybe we should just give them time to settle in.

----------


## boscorama

Hey hey MonkeesFan, I think restaurants tend to be pretty slow while OSU and OU both have daytime home football games.

----------


## kevinpate

> I thought there would be some people there though


I spent some time in food service in the latter 70's and early 80's, primarily pizza chains, plus a brief round with a burger shop. Worked in small towns (<7,000) and in Tulsa for a spell. Except for a very rare exception, 2-4ish was just deadville for places like us with no afternoon specials.  Even in a bustling college town in Norman there are places I can wander in at 2:30 or 3 and I'll be the only table or one of two tables.  As I prefer peace and quiet, it's actually my fav lunch time when I can make it happen.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I spent some time in food service in the latter 70's and early 80's, primarily pizza chains, plus a brief round with a burger shop. Worked in small towns (<7,000) and in Tulsa for a spell. Except for a very rare exception, 2-4ish was just deadville for places like us with no afternoon specials.  Even in a bustling college town in Norman there are places I can wander in at 2:30 or 3 and I'll be the only table or one of two tables.  As I prefer peace and quiet, it's actually my fav lunch time when I can make it happen.


That makes sense now, thank you

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Hey hey MonkeesFan, I think restaurants tend to be pretty slow while OSU and OU both have daytime home football games.


Good point

----------


## angelocustino

OKCTALK Custino's Fans,

Keep in mind we are open for lunch starting at 11AM, Dinner starts at 5PM and we close at 9PM. 

Be sure to check our menu online on our facebook page along with therealcustinos.com or come in and see the menu and order some delicious cuisine prepared by Chef Phil Custino!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> OKCTALK Custino's Fans,
> 
> Keep in mind we are open for lunch starting at 11AM, Dinner starts at 5PM and we close at 9PM. 
> 
> Be sure to check our menu online on our facebook page along with therealcustinos.com or come in and see the menu and order some delicious cuisine prepared by Chef Phil Custino!


How is business so far?

----------


## Tydude

i check Custinos restaurant and Bar on UrbanSpoon and they have 50% like and 8 people voted that is not good for the restaurant

----------


## kevinpate

> i check Custinos restaurant and Bar on UrbanSpoon and they have 50% like and 8 people voted that is not good for the restaurant


I haven't been myself, as I rarely venture to the north side of the city.  But to be fair, urbanspoon is not the be all end all for local eateries, especially not very new ones. They opened what, a week ago? two?

----------


## MonkeesFan

> i check Custinos restaurant and Bar on UrbanSpoon and they have 50% like and 8 people voted that is not good for the restaurant


They just opened a week ago, give it time...

----------


## Roger S

> I haven't been myself, as I rarely venture to the north side of the city.  But to be fair, urbanspoon is not the be all end all for local eateries, especially not very new ones. They opened what, a week ago? two?


And 6 of the votes were made before they opened.

----------


## kevinpate

> And 6 of the votes were made before they opened.


Sad this would even be possible.

----------


## Steve

I would discount votes cast either way for both versions of Custino's - lots of bad blood and bitterness involving the two operations. Go with reviews by people you know.... or those who are leading Urban Spoon writers (I'm always thrilled to see a write-up by A Tevington)

----------


## kevinpate

I canna say thrilled, but yeah, his reviews are objective and sans nonsense.

----------


## OKCTalker

> And 6 of the votes were made before they opened.


You expect jinking with votes on "People's Choice" contests in the DO & Gazette, but it borders on fraud and misrepresentation when a business does it this way.

----------


## Roger S

> You expect jinking with votes on "People's Choice" contests in the DO & Gazette, but it borders on fraud and misrepresentation when a business does it this way.


Well considering they were Does Not Like votes..... I'm thinking it was from people friendly to Bud Elder and not the Custino's.

----------


## Steve

Maybe. And with pretty much the same certainty that those friendly to Angelo Custino gave bad ratings to Bud Elder's Custino's. As I said... bad blood all over.

----------


## Spartan

Can both of these restaurants just go away?

----------


## jedicurt

> Can both of these restaurants just go away?


Spartan, you are always so up beat and positive in your comments!

----------


## angelocustino

I have not given any bad ratings to Custino's Italian Kitchen and have made sure anyone in my circle holds up to the same standard. It's not always easy taking the high road, but I refuse to stoop low enough to create mock reviews and vote a business down. If anyone has done or said anything I assure you they are no friend of mine. It is childish and beneath the standard of anyone associated with the Custino name. Just because I have a business dispute with the current owner is not grounds to try to sabotage his business. All of the votes on there are from his customers and have nothing to do with me. Per the judges order I have not said anything to cause harm to his business. I was recently baited by individuals associated with an Oklahoma based magazine with a recorder in their pocket to try to lure comments out of me regarding the other Custino's. My only comment has stayed the same, I wish the Elder's the best luck and hope they find success but per my lawsuit and injunction I would like them to do business under another name as that business has nothing to do with any Custino's or any of the recipes developed by a Custino.

----------


## angelocustino

One of my current employees went over to Custino's Italian Kitchen after I had expressed my interest in hiring him. It was suggested that he should not work for us and Bud made many negative comments about us an our new business, which had not opened yet. Not to mention driving by and honking, as well as turning into our lot and speeding off. I am not complaining too much as I would rather have him drive by my place of business than my residence. I have no problem with him making Italian food, my conjecture is the use of my family name.

----------


## Tydude

The Judge told the other restaurant that they can use the name.So if you don't like the judge order on the name move and just ignore it

----------


## angelocustino

Tydude,

The judge did not grant them any rights to the name, she stated it would be decided at a later date if they could continue using it. That was just a motion, we haven't even had a hearing as far as the embezzlement and fraud charges against the Elder's are concerned. I am assuming the judge will have a final ruling on their right to use the name then.

----------


## Tydude

this is what the article that Steve wrote about the name 



> Custino also asked that his family’s name be removed from the eatery.
> “The Custino name has been used 15 to 20 years in conjunction with fine Italian dining,” Custino said.
> Davis declined that request. Zuhdi said Elder spent “significant’ money on branding with the name, and would have to look at how those costs could be reimbursed if it were to be changed. Zuhdi also argued Custino is not Phil Custino’s real name, adding he is actually Phil Caliendo, and changed it following legal entanglements in Chicago in the late 1980s.
> Davis ruled against the name change, but ordered both sides to come up with a dissolution agreement. She also ordered Angelo Custino to relinquish control of the restaurant’s Facebook page, which he took over last week.

----------


## Steve

But Custino is correct that the name issue was possibly to come up again as part of the agreement. It's my understanding, but Custino might elaborate, that his lawyer never did the follow-up filing....

----------


## Tydude

> But Custino is correct that the name issue was possibly to come up again as part of the agreement. It's my understanding, but Custino might elaborate, that his lawyer never did the follow-up filing....


Custino's Lawer???

----------


## angelocustino

My lawyer had nothing to follow up on. The Elder's were supposed to submit their evidence on Oct. 4 but never did. There was some confusion to when the deadline was but it's long since past any deadline set.

----------


## Steve

The judge's instructions were that Mr. Custino's lawyer was to communicate a severance plan to Mr. Elder's lawyer. At least that is what I heard in the last court hearing.  Any further dispute over the name was to be heard as part of that severance hearing. That severance plan did have a deadline, I think Oct. 4 as Mr. Custino states.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Tydude,
> 
> The judge did not grant them any rights to the name, she stated it would be decided at a later date if they could continue using it. That was just a motion, we haven't even had a hearing as far as the embezzlement and fraud charges against the Elder's are concerned. I am assuming the judge will have a final ruling on their right to use the name then.


I hope they will stop using the name, in my opinion, they should not allowed to use the name

----------


## Rover

This thread is just turning into Angelo Custinos ad campaign.  

Knowing some of the inside players, my recommendation is:  go try one or both.  If you like the experience, go back.  If you don't, then don't go back.  Don't go or not based on what you are reading here or on their ratings...they are manipulated propaganda.  

Personally, I don't think either will be around long.  They are focusing on vendettas and not on their food or customers. This should be about serving quality food in a pleasant atmosphere, not personal conflict.  Whole thing is stupid and petty.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I sort of agree with Rover . . . But isn't "vendetta" authentically Italian?  Or is that just cultural stereotyping?

As I have stated previously: My first visit to the "faux-custinos" over by Giovanni's Gelato resulted in a positive impression.  The Drive-Thru Lasagne was very tasty and there was a lot of it, especially for the price.  The next time we attempted to eat there, some guy said the AC was out, it was hot, and we didn't want to go in.  The next time we tried it, we dined inside and, while the food was passable, everything else from decor to a sense of the staff having a clue as to what they were doing sucked.  This is why I suggested the drive-thru as the better option: You didn't have to see the interior of the place.

Haven't been to the "Authentic Custinos on May" yet.  I would hope they at least have checkered tablecloths and a hologram of a big, fat, Italian grandmother stirring a big pot in the virtual kitchen.  (That image was from The Best Colacci's Restauant in Louisville, Colorado, c. 1966 . . . Where they served authentic Italian coal miner food to the sons and daughters of former authentic Italian coal miners.  The Colacci Family had about three restaurants in that small town and apparantly only The Blue Parrot survives.  They once featured a "Wop Burger" that was highly controversial.  Some over-sensitive Soprano types put a vendetta on their ass regarding that label.)

----------


## angelocustino

I agree with Rover, other than the restaurants sticking around. I hope we are both is business for a long time. I'm requesting this thread should be taken down. If you have any questions feel free to stop by. I will no longer be responding to this thread.

----------


## RadicalModerate

"taken down?!!!!"
even The Godfather of Soul knows that there is a difference between "shuttin' down" "taken down" and "gittin' down" . . .

'specially in regard to threads . . .

----------


## ctchandler

I started this thread with a simple question and that has certainly been answered many times, so am I responsible for closing the thread, or is it the moderators?  Also, should it be closed while there is still activity?  Since this activity is not related to my original question, should it be closed?  Three questions, let me know.
C. T.


> I agree with Rover, other than the restaurants sticking around. I hope we are both is business for a long time. I'm requesting this thread should be taken down. If you have any questions feel free to stop by. I will no longer be responding to this thread.

----------


## RadicalModerate

You, Sir really ARE "The Man" here.  No kidding. No joke.
(i just hope that "shut down" doesn't mean the same thing as "deleted" as there is a diversity of opinion shared on this/your thread that should not disappear into virtual oblivion...)

----------


## ou48A

Please don’t kill or shut down this thread.

This story has a long way to go before it fully plays it’s self out.

Among other things we have a legal battle that one side says they will take to the high courts if necessary. We also have lots of allegations that need to be legally resolved.

The original restaurant used personal connections to help created a bigger than normal splash in the media when they opened. 
It’s only fair they should receive bigger than normal coverage when they split and crash.
As with anything like this there is a lot we probably don’t know, (all the story is missing is a sex angle) but we already know enough to say that this story has turn into the best OKC soap opera since the Penn Square bank failure.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Please dont kill or shut down this thread.
> 
> This story has a long way to go before it fully plays its self out.
> 
> Among other things we have a legal battle that one side says they will take to the high courts if necessary. We also have lots of allegations that need to be legally resolved.
> 
> The original restaurant used personal connections to help created a bigger than normal splash in the media when they opened. 
> Its only fair they should receive bigger than normal coverage when they split and crash.
> As with anything like this there is a lot we probably dont know, (all the story is missing is a sex angle) but we already know enough to say that this story has turn into the best OKC soap opera since the Penn Square bank failure.



Could this be the next movie of the week on Lifetime?

----------


## Tydude

this is the story about the two custino's Restaurant in the Oklahoma Gazette  
http://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/ar...7;s-in-a-.html



> An Oklahoma County judge must decide if Oklahoma City is to be home to two Italian restaurants bearing the name Custino’s.
> At odds are Bud and Barbara Elder, owners of Custino’s Italian Kitchen; and Angelo and Philip Custino, owners of Custino’s Restaurant and Bar.
> 
> In August, District Judge Lisa Davis rejected an injunction filed by the Custinos seeking to stop the Elders from using the Custino name for their restaurant. The four originally were partners in the start-up at 2724 W. Britton. In response, the Elders claimed that the Custino's had failed to show up on June 26, told employees not to show up for work, shut down utility accounts and withdrew money from the corporate checking account.
> 
> Both sides agree that the Elders were the eatery’s sole financers.
> 
> Bud Elder said he entered into the relationship in good faith, but after six weeks, the Custinos just walked away.
> 
> ...

----------


## MonkeesFan

> this is the story about the two custino's Restaurant in the Oklahoma Gazette  
> Oklahoma Gazette Food and Drink: Features: Custino's


If I thought it might help the Custinos brand, I could support it, he said, but personal knowledge and experience tells me it will be a disaster. 

Well, let's see if he is right

However, I would like to not see this thread closed since I wanted to see an update on the court case until it is the final decision

----------


## boscorama

The reference to President Obama's birth certificate was a serious turn-off, where I live.

----------


## Spartan

Custino bumps the thread when it's convenient for him, and wants it taken down when it's not so convenient for him. Typical.

Unfortunately OKC Talk is a LOT bigger than his restaurant. I've been on here for ten years. OKC Talk has an incredibly Brit future ahead of it and there is no need for the site to bend to these clowns' wishes. These restaurants on the other hand look to have a very brief lifespan...

----------


## angelocustino

I regret posting again but the attacks continue. The retraction in the Gazette will not be published until next week along with my interview on news 9.

Dear Editor,

There were many misleading and false statements made in the article titled “What’s in a Name,” published Nov. 21, 2012. To begin I would like to clarify, as the Oklahoman did not report this correctly either, that my father, Phil Custino, was a consultant for Custino’s Italian Kitchen and not an owner or partner. My current business Custino’s Restaurant & Bar, located at 7801 N. May Ave., has the privilege of having my father as the executive chef. 

As far as statements made I would like to address a few corrections. Charles Elder was quoted saying “but after six weeks, the Custino’s just walked away.” The reason for me separating myself from the Elder’s, not only because we have different views on ethics in business, began a few weeks after opening when $1,500 was transferred electronically out of the company bank account to Mr. Elder’s L.L.C. account (E-Genius Communications) without any notification. Our terms as partners being that when one takes money the other is entitled to the same amount, I confronted him and advised him since he had never participated in the restaurant industry before that taking money for the owners was something that needed to be discussed so as not to put the business in jeopardy. Considering we opened with $0.03 in the company account, that amount even excluding what I was entitled made it more difficult to keep the business running. Having online access to the company account the three of us were on, I continued to monitor the account for transfers to his L.L.C. Upon noticing the amount not reported to me was near five figures and my father and I had been working open to close for very little compensation I decided to seek legal counsel. When we did not show for work I immediately received a voicemail that the locks on the building had been changed.

Mr. Elder also made a statement that “the next time we heard from them was when we received notice we were being sued.” Although he had not heard directly from me after leaving multiple threatening text messages and voicemails that I have documentation of, he did receive notification on my behalf from my attorney that all future communications were to go through him. After ignoring the letter from my attorney, Mr. Elder continued to leave messages and began to drive by my residence at all hours of the day. He also received notification on my behalf from the Oklahoma City Police Department to stop all communications and to no longer go out of his way to drive past my residence. To which he responded by issuing a false statement to the police I threatened to “whack” him. 

After finding new legal representation I withdrew $1,600 from the company account I was on shortly after Mr. Elder withdrew another $1,000 to start the legal process to have the partnership dissolved. Mr. Elder then called the police and brought them to my house stating that our partnership was dissolved because he, a 25% owner, sent me an email that he no longer wanted to be business partners and therefore what I did was “grand larceny and embezzlement” and threatened to ruin my life and have me thrown in jail immediately. After this I filed my lawsuit against the Elder’s for embezzlement and submitted the company’s bank account statements showing his frequent withdrawals as evidence to my attorney. 

Mr. Elder also claimed my father was not who he said he was, although he said my father went by a different name to The Oklahoman than he did to The Gazette. Both are false statements to which my father’s birth certificate proves.
Mr. Elders final statement I would like to contest was that he did not believe the opening of my new restaurant would be helpful to the Custino’s brand. My former business was under his LLC (E-Genius Communications) DBA Custino’s Italian Kitchen, other than the DBA he has no rights to the brand. I filed a trademark shortly after the judge declared we were no longer in business piggy backing off my parents trademark from the 90’s so it is effective from 1998.

As far as Mr. Elders attorney Bill Zuhdi’s statements I would like to correct a few things as well. Mr. Zuhdi stated that the judge gave instructions that neither party could harm the other in conducting business. Direct from Judge Lisa T. Davis’s journal entry “neither party shall make any statements disparaging or harmful to Custino’s Italian Kitchen.” Mr. Zudhi’s other statement that the name “Custino’s Italian Kitchen” was reserved by Mr. Elder several years ago is hard to believe as we had a team meeting a few weeks before opening to decide what the name should be and came up with it then after throwing out many other options and we had not been in communication with them for more than a few months before going into business together after 10 years of not speaking. 

As far as Mr. Elder’s defense against my allegations and evidence to support his claims against me, he was unable to produce anything. Any statement I have made I have evidence to support my claims. He continues to advertise that my father and I are attached to his business after the judge decreed I was no longer his partner and we left. 

Angelo Custino

----------


## Tydude

> I regret posting again but the attacks continue. The retraction in the Gazette will not be published until next week along with my interview on news 9.


I thought you left OKC Talk forum page

----------


## angelocustino

Tydude,

I thought if I put down my sword others would too. Instead I was stabbed in the back. I would prefer to put the entire conversation to rest until the case is over, but as long as people are talking about this I have no choice but to defend myself.

----------


## ctchandler

RadicalModerate,
I get your point.  Thanks, I think I won't worry about it and let it just go away when it's time!
C. T.


> You, Sir really ARE "The Man" here.  No kidding. No joke.
> (i just hope that "shut down" doesn't mean the same thing as "deleted" as there is a diversity of opinion shared on this/your thread that should not disappear into virtual oblivion...)

----------


## Steve

I stand by every word in reporting on the Custino's dispute and will note that the Custino's and their attorney were given mutliple opportunities to talk to me for my story. When I turned in my story, there was a footnoted attribution and/or documentation for every sentence in the story.

----------


## boscorama

> I regret posting again but the attacks continue. The retraction in the Gazette will not be published until next week along with my interview on news 9.
> 
> Dear Editor,
> 
> There were many misleading and false statements made in the article titled “What’s in a Name,” published Nov. 21, 2012. To begin I would like to clarify, as the Oklahoman did not report this correctly either, that my father, Phil Custino, was a consultant for Custino’s Italian Kitchen and not an owner or partner. My current business Custino’s Restaurant & Bar, located at 7801 N. May Ave., has the privilege of having my father as the executive chef. 
> 
> As far as statements made I would like to address a few corrections. Charles Elder was quoted saying “but after six weeks, the Custino’s just walked away.” The reason for me separating myself from the Elder’s, not only because we have different views on ethics in business, began a few weeks after opening when $1,500 was transferred electronically out of the company bank account to Mr. Elder’s L.L.C. account (E-Genius Communications) without any notification. Our terms as partners being that when one takes money the other is entitled to the same amount, I confronted him and advised him since he had never participated in the restaurant industry before that taking money for the owners was something that needed to be discussed so as not to put the business in jeopardy. Considering we opened with $0.03 in the company account, that amount even excluding what I was entitled made it more difficult to keep the business running. Having online access to the company account the three of us were on, I continued to monitor the account for transfers to his L.L.C. Upon noticing the amount not reported to me was near five figures and my father and I had been working open to close for very little compensation I decided to seek legal counsel. When we did not show for work I immediately received a voicemail that the locks on the building had been changed.
> 
> Mr. Elder also made a statement that “the next time we heard from them was when we received notice we were being sued.” Although he had not heard directly from me after leaving multiple threatening text messages and voicemails that I have documentation of, he did receive notification on my behalf from my attorney that all future communications were to go through him. After ignoring the letter from my attorney, Mr. Elder continued to leave messages and began to drive by my residence at all hours of the day. He also received notification on my behalf from the Oklahoma City Police Department to stop all communications and to no longer go out of his way to drive past my residence. To which he responded by issuing a false statement to the police I threatened to “whack” him. 
> ...


Geeeeeez. Think I'll check out Roma's tomorrow. Maybe Spaghetti Warehouse next week.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Geeeeeez. Think I'll check out Roma's tomorrow. Maybe Spaghetti Warehouse next week.



Hate to say that with all the stuff going on between each restaurant, I doubt I will go to either one again. Never have tried the new one on N May, but I think we'll go somewhere else.

----------


## angelocustino

At Custino's on May it's about the food not the story. My personal matters have nothing to do with my business and do not effect the food in any way. Custino's Restaurant & Bar is an affordable full service restaurant that prides itself on quality and your server is their to insure it.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Angelo is right, you are missing out on good food if you do....

----------


## MonkeesFan

From reading the story, I have to say that Mr. Elder is a nutcase

----------


## Steve

I've met Bud Elder, interviewed him a half dozen times over the past couple years, and was briefly introduced to the Custino's. They all strike me as intelligent adults who have made choices....

----------


## soonerguru

> Geeeeeez. Think I'll check out Roma's tomorrow. Maybe Spaghetti Warehouse next week.


Don't forget Vito's -- very good. Gabriella's is very good, too.

----------


## soonerguru

So much drama for two mediocre restaurants. This is an example of the "no publicity is bad publicity" maxim being wrong.

----------


## angelocustino

soonerguru,

Have you tried the new Custino's?

----------


## Tydude

i say Gaberiella's     is one of the best Italian food   in OKC better then the new Custino's

----------


## MonkeesFan

> i say Gaberiella's     is one of the best Italian food   in OKC better then the new Custino's


Where is Gaberiella's? I would like to try it

----------


## Matt

> soonerguru,
> 
> Have you tried the new Custino's?


You may have the best Italian food in the world, but because of your behavior in this thread, your stupid lawsuit, and leaving Custino's handbills on cars during Black Friday, I will never eat at your restaurant.  Ass.

----------


## angelocustino

Tydude,

When did you come in and try it?

Matt,
I'm sorry you feel that way. If you come in your meal is on the house, just let your server know and they will take care of it.

----------


## Spartan

> You may have the best Italian food in the world, but because of your behavior in this thread, your stupid lawsuit, and leaving Custino's handbills on cars during Black Friday, I will never eat at your restaurant.  Ass.


I wish I got a free meal whenever I dress people down.. I'd never pay for a meal again.. (don't worry, sparty's 2013 resolution will be to be nicer)

----------


## Matt

> Matt,
> I'm sorry you feel that way. If you come in your meal is on the house, just let your server know and they will take care of it.


You may have the best free Italian food in the world, but that's not gonna change things.

----------


## Steve

Gabriella's is pretty much blowing away everybody when it comes to Italian food. While the two Custino's restaurants engage in this battle, I'm not aware of anyone who thinks either place is in the same league as Gabriella's.

----------


## bluedogok

To me the Custino's that I knew (the original) is a different type of restaurant than a Gabriella's type of establishment (based on what I know of it). There is more than enough room in the market for both types just like you have with many other cuisines. We will have to try one of them when we are back in town.

----------


## Tydude

I never went to your place and will never will for the rest of my life.Also i drove my your restaurant  couple of days ago and it was empty and was closed at the same time

----------


## okcbigeater

Small Business Saturday is TODAY! It’s a day to celebrate and support small businesses that create jobs, boost the economy and invigorate neighborhoods around the country. Come into Custino's Restaurant & Bar for our BEDLAM SPECIAL: BUY 1, GET 1 FREE! SPECIAL APPLYS TO EVERYTHING ON OUR LUNCH & DINNER MENU! For information on Custino's Restaurant & Bar please visit Custino's Restaurant & Bar starting next week customers will be able to order online and pick-up their orders at... stay tuned to our website and facebook for more information. for those of you who twitter be sure to follow us on Custino&#39;s Restaurant (Custinos) on Twitter

----------


## boscorama

Roma's in Guthrie was darned decent!

----------


## Rover

When did okctalk become an advertising board for Custinos?  Seems he is trying to hijack it. Please don't ruin this board.

----------


## boscorama

Methinks Custino's is self destructing right here, right now.

----------


## kevinpate

> When did okctalk become an advertising board for Custinos?  Seems he is trying to hijack it. Please don't ruin this board.


Ah, that's not very accurate.  In the past 200 odd posts, angelocustino has only about one out of every six posts. Hardly a hijack. Also, it is a thread, in the food section, about a known local name and food where a dispoute ended up with two establishments using similar names.

Whatever else this thread is, the actual advertising content is very, very minimal. If it were garlic, it'd be at the level in a Chef-Boyardee can of mini ravioli, or less.

----------


## Rover

This thread should be about our discussions of Custinos, both of them, and not Custinos social media campaign.  Him discussing his viewpoint of the controversy is additive, but his promotions on here is blatant hijacking of a forum not meant to be an advertising medium.

----------


## Steve

> Ah, that's not very accurate.  In the past 200 odd posts, angelocustino has only about one out of every six posts. Hardly a hijack. Also, it is a thread, in the food section, about a known local name and food where a dispoute ended up with two establishments using similar names.
> 
> Whatever else this thread is, the actual advertising content is very, very minimal. If it were garlic, it'd be at the level in a Chef-Boyardee can of mini ravioli, or less.


I think it's been confirmed that OKCbigeater is Custino's partner.

----------


## angelocustino

I recently hired on OKCbigeater to do my online marketing. I forgot to mention not to advertise on this page, but I can assure everyone it will not happen again.

----------


## kevinpate

Which would add, at most, nine posts to the mix Steve.  That's assuming he's only posted this thread. I didn't bother to check, given the low overall post count.

In the fwiw cat, I've not been to either establishment as yet, and don't have a cat in da fight.  

If the owners of one, or both, places with Custinos in the name wanna come in and talk, cheer, grouse, whine, plead, etc. from their own perspective, I don't see that as being an issue.  In just about any foodie thread here, someone raises the Q of whether a person shared their view with the owner.

If someone from either place comes in and talks smack, or if someone tries to excessively promote their place in the middle of a convo, I tend to trust that the avg. diner can reach his or her own conclusion on how that impacts, irrespective of whether the diner finds it a positive or a negative impact.

Perhaps it would be different, perhaps even better, if the various posts could be segregated into those which relate to each specific eatery.  Not my call there.

----------


## LandRunOkie

> his promotions on here is blatant hijacking of a forum not meant to be an advertising medium.


Someone is auditioning for moderator, or just too old to understand the internet.  Start your own business and advertise the way you want to advertise, preacha man.

----------


## soonerguru

> This thread should be about our discussions of Custinos, both of them, and not Custinos social media campaign.  Him discussing his viewpoint of the controversy is additive, but his promotions on here is blatant hijacking of a forum not meant to be an advertising medium.


I believe it's the other Custino's that offered the promotion on here. Never mind. I was wrong. Proceed.

----------


## Rover

> Someone is auditioning for moderator, or just too old to understand the internet.  Start your own business and advertise the way you want to advertise, preacha man.


Lol.  If you only knew.

  This kind of hijacking is like putting flyers under windshield wipers at funerals... Is inappropriate and tacky...usually just ticks people off.  Social media marketers should know the difference of types of boards.  Just because something is on the web doesn't make it social media.

----------


## LandRunOkie

If I knew ... but I don't really care.  Some people like to support local businesses, it is better for the local economy.  If it ticks people off, they can ask for a refund.  Oh wait, its a free site.

----------


## MustangGT

> Gabriella's is pretty much blowing away everybody when it comes to Italian food. While the two Custino's restaurants engage in this battle, I'm not aware of anyone who thinks either place is in the same league as Gabriella's.


Agreed.  Compared to Gabriella's Custinos, both locations, is barely back alley fast food in comparision.

----------


## DH405

> I regret posting again but the attacks continue. The retraction in the Gazette will not be published until next week along with my interview on news 9.


Has anyone seen a retraction? I haven't. Steve says he's standing by his reporting. Angelo, you DO know that you can't just declare that someone else will print a retraction and it happens, right? These are the sorts of things that make you an incredibly untrustworthy character in the public eye.

That, and I don't know that I can trust a man who hasn't figured out how to pluralize a proper damn noun. Hint : There isn't an apostrophe involved.

Okay, so Custino isn't Caliendo. So, then, who is Anthony Caliendo?

----------


## Tydude

i am hearing  rumors that Phill isn't paying his staff at all at his restaurant

----------


## Spartan

> Small Business Saturday is TODAY! It’s a day to celebrate and support small businesses that create jobs, boost the economy and invigorate neighborhoods around the country. Come into Custino's Restaurant & Bar for our BEDLAM SPECIAL: BUY 1, GET 1 FREE! SPECIAL APPLYS TO EVERYTHING ON OUR LUNCH & DINNER MENU! For information on Custino's Restaurant & Bar please visit Custino's Restaurant & Bar starting next week customers will be able to order online and pick-up their orders at... stay tuned to our website and facebook for more information. for those of you who twitter be sure to follow us on Custino's Restaurant (Custinos) on Twitter


Why don't you save your Bedlam for the courtroom

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Why don't you save your Bedlam for the courtroom


Sadly, I live in the neighborhood of the new Custino's and I never  see any cars there. They can't be making any money. I bet they don't stay open very long.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Sadly, I live in the neighborhood of the new Custino's and I never  see any cars there. They can't be making any money. I bet they don't stay open very long.


Really? I am not too surprised, I just think it is in a horrible location

----------


## MonkeesFan

> i am hearing  rumors that Phill isn't paying his staff at all at his restaurant


Interesting, maybe because nobody comes to the restaurant, maybe Phil is not going to give the staff any money for doing nothing all day

----------


## DH405

> Interesting, maybe because nobody comes to the restaurant, maybe Phil is not going to give the staff any money for doing nothing all day


Yeah, I'm sure that's completely cool and understandable to the employees. Not like they have bills to pay. Seriously? You're going to take your Phil-defending to THAT degree?

----------


## Video Expert

> i am hearing  rumors that Phill isn't paying his staff at all at his restaurant


After reading this entire thread and being a neutral observer, I'd like to take a stab at the response I predict you might get from your post...

_"It's not Phil's staff, it's MY staff.  I am the sole owner!  ME!  Just like I was the 50% owner and majority partner of the other place!  Dad's just a consultant!  Where are my retractions, people??"_

----------


## pickles

How are there 13 pages about this place?

----------


## DH405

> How are there 13 pages about this place?


Same reason everyone slows down to see the carnage after a wreck.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Yeah, I'm sure that's completely cool and understandable to the employees. Not like they have bills to pay. Seriously? You're going to take your Phil-defending to THAT degree?


Sure, why not?

----------


## Steve

Always interesting to see folks commenting in this thread trying to pose as if they don't have loyalties to the restaurant operators, or are partners themselves... here's a hint folks: the veteran members of this chat board aren't stupid. They can see through anonymous names and manipulations...

----------


## zookeeper

> Always interesting to see folks commenting in this thread trying to pose as if they don't have loyalties to the restaurant operators, or are partners themselves... here's a hint folks: the veteran members of this chat board aren't stupid. They can see through anonymous names and manipulations...


Exactly. Steve, I wouldn't give this silliness in this thread another thought, you've got other things to worry about. You're right, it's so transparent.

----------


## Steve

After a pretty tough day, quite honestly, this is a cheap and easy distraction. I like a lot of you, and these online conversations are a good way to busy up my mind.

----------


## Spartan

> Always interesting to see folks commenting in this thread trying to pose as if they don't have loyalties to the restaurant operators, or are partners themselves... here's a hint folks: the veteran members of this chat board aren't stupid. They can see through anonymous names and manipulations...


As if this hasn't happened before  :Wink:

----------


## SSEiYah

Which Custinos has better food? Anyone been to both yet for a comparison?

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Which Custinos has better food? Anyone been to both yet for a comparison?


The new one does but slightly

----------


## SoonerDave

And I thought the era of the daytime soap opera had passed....

----------


## RadicalModerate

Like sands through the hourglass--and what's left on the plate of Scallop Scallopini--so are *The Daze of Our Culinary Lives* . . .
Brought to you by . . .

----------


## SoonerDave

> Like sands through the hourglass--and what's left on the plate of Scallop Scallopini--so are *The Daze of Our Culinary Lives* . . .
> Brought to you by . . .


While that particular commercial predates me by about a decade, I surely have fond memories of Chef BoyArDee as a kid. I think he'd be more than a little perturbed to see what comes out under his name these days....

As for the rest of the thread..points...counterpoints...vested interests....man, you can just slice the _awkward._

No dog in this fight either way, just hate to see the hatred and venom for whatever reason. Just want me some good lasagna  :Smile:

----------


## kevinpate

> ... Just want me some good lasagna


Bella Vista & Italiano's in OKC, Gabrerino's and Sergio's in Norman, And for truly lazy, gotta eat, care but only a bit where it originates days, Stouffer's and your spice rack.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Correction: Stouffer's (or that Braum's offering) with some sauteed Mushrooms/Garlic/Shallot/BabySpinach and maybe even one of those Johnsonville Italian Sausages (hot or mild, boiled, then broiled) on the side.

P.S. I was only a year old (or less) when that commerical was broadcast, but did you notice his pronunciation of "zippy" in regard to either the cheese or the tomato sauce?  I'm thinkin' this was Larry (Lawrence) Welk trying to pick up a couple of extra bucks disguising himself as a canned/boxed Italian "chef" . . .

"One should always slice 'Awkward' against the grain" ~ Julia Chiles

----------


## SoonerDave

> Bella Vista & Italiano's in OKC, Gabrerino's and Sergio's in Norman, And for truly lazy, gotta eat, care but only a bit where it originates days,* Stouffer's* and your spice rack.


I realize this will make the purists cringe, and I understand that side completely, but sometimes, the Stouffer's lasagna is awfully good. Yeah, it could use some more meat, but for a busy family that rarely has the time to assemble a lasagna from scratch, it isn't a bad option. Throw together a quick salad, maybe some french bread, and you've got an awfully appealing hot family supper. Although given my recent diet efforts it isn't on my menu very often (alas), having a big family-size Stouffer's in the freezer has made for an inexpensive family Sunday lunch more than once. 

At some point, I'm going to have to set aside a splurge/gorge day and build a big, filthy lasagna for my family. Just sounds wonderful. Its been a while since I built my own lasagna - it is INCREDIBLY fun - but it just takes so much time that just doesn't often exist with a busy family. Some of that time is mitigated with the "cook in the oven" noodles, however....

----------


## RadicalModerate

"Purists" . . ?  =)
"I don't always eat lasagne . . . But when I do, I prefer the most expedient."

----------


## soonerguru

> I realize this will make the purists cringe, and I understand that side completely, but sometimes, the Stouffer's lasagna is awfully good. Yeah, it could use some more meat, but for a busy family that rarely has the time to assemble a lasagna from scratch, it isn't a bad option. Throw together a quick salad, maybe some french bread, and you've got an awfully appealing hot family supper. Although given my recent diet efforts it isn't on my menu very often (alas), having a big family-size Stouffer's in the freezer has made for an inexpensive family Sunday lunch more than once. 
> 
> At some point, I'm going to have to set aside a splurge/gorge day and build a big, filthy lasagna for my family. Just sounds wonderful. Its been a while since I built my own lasagna - it is INCREDIBLY fun - but it just takes so much time that just doesn't often exist with a busy family. Some of that time is mitigated with the "cook in the oven" noodles, however....


No problem here. Stouffer's macaroni and cheese is outstanding, particularly if you take the time to bake it in the oven instead of microwaving it.

----------


## kevinpate

.oO(I dinna name that specific brand by sheer accident)Oo.
 :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> No problem here. Stouffer's macaroni and cheese is outstanding, particularly if you take the time to bake it in the oven instead of microwaving it.


Ohh YEAH!!! Before I was watching my lunchtime calorie intake, Stouffer's M&C was a staple of my lunches. It was outstanding. Didn't have the option to bake it, but 3-4 minutes in our pitiful little galley microwaves were just enough to get it hot. Really, really good.

----------


## MonkeesFan

What is the update on the new Custino restaurant? Dead? Busy?

----------


## RadicalModerate

I can't speak for "the new" Custino's but I can say that when I drove by "the other" Custino's on Britton Rd. city crews were out there digging a big hole in the adjacent pavement, thereby snarling traffic and causing momentary, passing distress.  I'm not sure if they were doing the prep for sewer/burial repair or exhumation work . . .

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I can't speak for "the new" Custino's but I can say that when I drove by "the other" Custino's on Britton Rd. city crews were out there digging a big hole in the adjacent pavement, thereby snarling traffic and causing momentary, passing distress.  I'm not sure if they were doing the prep for sewer/burial repair or exhumation work . . .


Interesting

----------


## ljbab728

> I can't speak for "the new" Custino's but I can say that when I drove by "the other" Custino's on Britton Rd. city crews were out there digging a big hole in the adjacent pavement, thereby snarling traffic and causing momentary, passing distress.  I'm not sure if they were doing the prep for sewer/burial repair or exhumation work . . .


I heard they were looking for migrating Crossroads Mall zombies.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Drove by the Custinos on Britton this evening on the way to Sean Cummings Pub (for an excellent meal: Boxty w/Salmon) and my wife said something like, "Hey! There's a new Custino's!"  I mumbled something like . . . "Nah, it's the other Custinos . . ." The "other Custinos" also looked closed at around 6:00 pm.  Is it vampyres or zombies that don't like clocks or light or whatever?

----------


## pickles

> How are there 13 pages about this place?


14.

----------


## ou48A

Good grief, more drama.
It looks like they were forced to give up their name… 
That had to cost them money.


Custino's Italian‏@custinositalian
The secret is out! We are now officially open as the Taste Bud's Diner! Thanks, @OKCFOX!

----------


## kevinpate

May have been a voluntary name change.  There is nothing new listed on the court docket since last September.  Either way, best of luck to both groups.
I rarely dine north of I-44 , but hey, the northsiders need their grub too.

----------


## Matt

> How are there 13 pages about this place?





> 14.


Four.

----------


## ou48A

> May have been a voluntary name change.  There is nothing new listed on the court docket since last September.  Either way, best of luck to both groups.
> I rarely dine north of I-44 , but hey, the northsiders need their grub too.


I would strongly suspect the name change is a direct result of the legal battle that has been occurring between the 2 entities. 

Since these things cost money and at least on this issue, and until I hear otherwise, I am going to lean on the side that says the original owners lost the name battle.
Now who won the war I haven’t heard?
Has the court war even been decide yet?

----------


## Tydude

Custinos on May Ave deleted they facebook page. Don't know what it means

----------


## boscorama

How is the other restaurant, on Britton, doing? Still there? Anybody know?

----------


## Tydude

the one on Britton is still open

----------


## kevinpate

There is a comment about the closure of the eatery on May Street over on the Bud Elder FB site for Custino's Italian Kitchen.




> .. we say  goodbye to the restaurant known as Custino's Restaurant and Bar, which  leaves this market exactly as I said it would ...


Much like an old ginsu knife commercial ... there's more.  View, or not, as one elects at https://www.facebook.com/Custinos

----------


## boscorama

> the one on Britton is still open


Yay!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Everytime I drive by the location on Britton Rd., west of May AVENUE =), there are exactly two pickup trucks in the parking lot. The same two trucks. They must like the food a lot.  Well . . . Not the trucks but . . .

----------


## MonkeesFan

> There is a comment about the closure of the eatery on May Street over on the Bud Elder FB site for Custino's Italian Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Much like an old ginsu knife commercial ... there's more.  View, or not, as one elects at https://www.facebook.com/Custinos


I knew it would not last long

----------


## SoonerDave

Just a sordid, ugly mess all around.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Sorry to say this but the drama between the two restaurants keeps me from going to either one. I do live in the area of both and the location on N May says temporarily closed due to kitchen remodel. Seems like that is the same thing the previous owner said when they went out of business. Who knows.

----------


## Steve

And the same was said by the tenant before that. Maybe the building requires lots of remodeling?

----------


## SoonerQueen

> And the same was said by the tenant before that. Maybe the building requires lots of remodeling?


Seems to me you remodel a place before you start business, rather than after you have already moved in and opened up. Maybe I just do things backwards. Just sayin...

----------


## Larry OKC

Some consider Oklahoma & Okies as backwards, so there may be some truth in it..LOL

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Some consider Oklahoma & Okies as backwards, so there may be some truth in it..LOL


This conversation will never occur at Custino's . . .
Vast maybe . . . But not Custino's.
It's an Okie Thang I reckon . . .



(does anyone know Brad Paisley's phone number?
he could probably write a song on the topic.
with someone other than LLCoolJ as the sidekick in the video =)

----------


## soonerguru

> There is a comment about the closure of the eatery on May Street over on the Bud Elder FB site for Custino's Italian Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Much like an old ginsu knife commercial ... there's more.  View, or not, as one elects at https://www.facebook.com/Custinos


Felt like I needed to take a shower after reading that Facebook post. Whether or not Elder is right -- and that is for the court to determine -- it's not classy to stoop so low in calling out your nemesis as a "liar" in such a public forum.

----------


## ou48A

A pretty good source tells me that the W. Britton Road Custino's Restaurant location will likely be closing...Dont know when?
The newspaper gave this business plenty of free fanfare on their opening. but it makes me think someone was doing someone favors by providing so much free publicity and now they wont cover the ongoing details of the legal battle to any great extent. Its like the favors have continued. 	

Objective jourilism would at some point provide closure to the events that surrounded this drama.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Objective jourilism would at some point provide closure to the events that surrounded this drama.


Objectionable journalism on the other hand . . . (j/k)

----------


## Steve

> A pretty good source tells me that the W. Britton Road Custino's Restaurant location will likely be closing...Dont know when?
> The newspaper gave this business plenty of free fanfare on their opening. but it makes me think someone was doing someone favors by providing so much free publicity and now they wont cover the ongoing details of the legal battle to any great extent. Its like the favors have continued. 	
> 
> Objective jourilism would at some point provide closure to the events that surrounded this drama.


Oh, whatever. I've got a story being written up. There were no favors - both sides hated having me write that story. And if you're going to take a pot shot at me, have the guts to go ahead and name names. Also, dictionaries are still wonderful resources.

----------


## ou48A

> Oh, whatever. I've got a story being written up. There were no favors - both sides hated having me write that story. And if you're going to take a pot shot at me, have the guts to go ahead and name names. Also, dictionaries are still wonderful resources.


Are you the only journalist covering this story? I think not!
I believe I saw or heard about Custino's on TV several times!…..It was also covered in several publications! So no.

Objective journalism is a rare and wonderful thing when you can find it.
Oh, and writing has never been my profession.



PS: it’s good to hear that you have “a story being written up” any idea when it will be published?

----------


## Steve

This next week or so... waiting to see if Custino's on Britton closes....

----------


## ou48A

> This next week or so... waiting to see if Custino's on Britton closes....


Ok thanks….

I should have been more clear in that it wasn’t just the newspaper covering the restaurant with fanfare at its opining, it was several media sources who should be in a habit of practicing journalistic integrity.

It’s a small world and given the back ground of the owners contacts in the general media that are of public record it makes me wonder how much favoritism this business was given from the start over other less connected business. Given the lack of coverage it made me wonder about local journalistic fairness across the board.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Coming Soon . . .

*From the ashes of Custino's on Britton, two previous BBQ joints--and something else before that--arises* 

Phoenix!

Specializing in Nuevo Southwestern Cuisine
Mostly Chicken

(an elder the younger project)

----------


## kevinpate

> This next week or so... waiting to see if Custino's on Britton closes....


Thought I had heard or read somewhere they were going to rebrand as Taste Bud's (or something along those lines.)  The FB page for the folks on Britton doesn't really read like someone got recent bad news. I don't know the players, so nuttin' but speculation on my end.

----------


## Hawk405359

I know it's interesting for theater's sake because of the posts here, but is this whole name quibbling really that big of a news story? It's two restaurants fighting over the name of a restaurant that doesn't have nearly as much name value as they think, I wouldn't think it'd be more worth our time than any other routine civil suit

----------


## pickles

> I know it's interesting for theater's sake because of the posts here, but is this whole name quibbling really that big of a news story? It's two restaurants fighting over the name of a restaurant that doesn't have nearly as much name value as they think, I wouldn't think it'd be more worth our time than any other routine civil suit


And yet, here we are, at fifteen pages.  I don't get it either.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> And yet, here we are, at fifteen pages.  I don't get it either.


_"W h a t   H a t h  C T  W r o u g h t . . ."_


(hint: ref. post #1)

----------


## OKCTalker

Everyone has stories that they'd like covered in the media with greater depth, and usually leaning in the direction they prefer. So reading that someone is unhappy about the coverage of the Custino's saga isn't a surprise, but calling into question Steve's integrity or tenacity as a journalist is. 

OKCTalk provides all of us with a soap box with very few restraints, unlike professional journalists who are limited by available column inches, an editor's decision to assign a reporter, the time required to cover a story, the public's appetite in reading it, and an obligation to correct errors. As pickles notes, we've got 15 pages here, but a few stories elsewhere in the media. 

So run this thread to 150 pages if you'd like, but don't then use its comparative length as a metric to disparage journalists who aren't devoting similar attention to it.

----------


## ou48A

> Everyone has stories that they'd like covered in the media with greater depth, and usually leaning in the direction they prefer. So reading that someone is unhappy about the coverage of the Custino's saga isn't a surprise, but calling into question Steve's integrity or tenacity as a journalist is. 
> 
> OKCTalk provides all of us with a soap box with very few restraints, unlike professional journalists who are limited by available column inches, an editor's decision to assign a reporter, the time required to cover a story, the public's appetite in reading it, and an obligation to correct errors. As pickles notes, we've got 15 pages here, but a few stories elsewhere in the media. 
> 
> So run this thread to 150 pages if you'd like, but don't then use its comparative length as a metric to disparage journalists who aren't devoting similar attention to it.


I did not intend to directly challenge Steve’s journalistic integrity and attempted to clarify that in my most recent post. I apologies for any misunderstanding on that. 

 However, and in the interest of fairness, for those who won’t cover this story with the same attention as they did at the restaurants opening when the restaurant did receive lots of free publicity, those journalist and news sources should have their integrity questioned. What comes around should go around. If nothing else was available the TV folks could have given an update with a live report while standing in front of the restaurant.

As far as I know and to Steve and his newspapers credit they are the only news source that has offered any continuing coverage of this story that appears to be full of dysfunctional personalities.

One person was in the witness protection program, there were allegations of death threats and stealing and more. One of the key personalities made several post on this board. One person made many questionable commits in very public forms for all to see. These are not IMHO the actions of most normal business owner/ operators and that in its self is worth covering.

Yet for all the free publicity and legal actions we have seen there has been very little coverage from our local journal across the board on what has happened since the opening and that’s why IMHO there is at least the appearance of favoritism.

----------


## kevinpate

And then there is this (not so?) cryptic note on the FB page today -




> To all our friends - come eat with us today-while you can!

----------


## RadicalModerate

> And then there is this (not so?) cryptic note on the FB page today -


hmmm . . . that could be taken as either a plea for patronage or a veiled threat . . .
(sorry: too much tony soprano during my formative years. =)

(btw: "cryptic", use of = perfect.  like it.)

y'know . . . it just occurred to me that someone could take this thread and turn it into an on-line soap opera, a crime novel, or a video game.
nah. lot's of characters . . . and a plot . . . but no female love interest.  is Sarah Palin busy these days?  How about Lydia Bastiani (or whatever)?
Maybe Meryl Streep could play Martha Stewart?

----------


## Steve

> I did not intend to directly challenge Steve’s journalistic integrity and attempted to clarify that in my most recent post. I apologies for any misunderstanding on that. 
> 
>  However, and in the interest of fairness, for those who won’t cover this story with the same attention as they did at the restaurants opening when the restaurant did receive lots of free publicity, those journalist and news sources should have their integrity questioned. What comes around should go around. If nothing else was available the TV folks could have given an update with a live report while standing in front of the restaurant.
> 
> As far as I know and to Steve and his newspapers credit they are the only news source that has offered any continuing coverage of this story that appears to be full of dysfunctional personalities.
> 
> One person was in the witness protection program, there were allegations of death threats and stealing and more. One of the key personalities made several post on this board. One person made many questionable commits in very public forms for all to see. These are not IMHO the actions of most normal business owner/ operators and that in its self is worth covering.
> 
> Yet for all the free publicity and legal actions we have seen there has been very little coverage from our local journal across the board on what has happened since the opening and that’s why IMHO there is at least the appearance of favoritism.


We've covered anything that was newsworthy on this and that we could nail down. I can't reach Angelo or his father, so all we know is that the restaurant HAS NOT BEEN OPEN since March. But can I report that the business is actually "closed" - especially when you have an individual who has quite liberally thrown around words like libel and slander? As for Bud Elder's Custinos - it's still open. So I'm not sure there is anything to report there either. See the quandary? I gave no one in this matter free publicity, and yet other than the original very early reporting by Dave Cathy when Custino and Elder were still partners, I'm not sure there's been that much other coverage than what I've done. So you can understand, maybe, why I took offense... if not directed at me, then who?

----------


## ou48A

> We've covered anything that was newsworthy on this and that we could nail down. I can't reach Angelo or his father, so all we know is that the restaurant HAS NOT BEEN OPEN since March. But can I report that the business is actually "closed" - especially when you have an individual who has quite liberally thrown around words like libel and slander? As for Bud Elder's Custinos - it's still open. So I'm not sure there is anything to report there either. See the quandary? I gave no one in this matter free publicity, and yet other than the original very early reporting by Dave Cathy when Custino and Elder were still partners, I'm not sure there's been that much other coverage than what I've done. So you can understand, maybe, why I took offense... if not directed at me, then who?


I don’t specifically remember the names of those who covered this story, but there has been what seemed like promotional coverage that appeared on or in KFOR, KOCH, The Gazette, and The Distinctly Oklahoma magazine that Elder once wrote for. So it’s been more than just the DOK that coverd this at the start. 

I may have missed it but I don’t remember seeing anything at all from these other sources about any of the troubles regarding this restaurant. I fully understand that as a privately owned media organizations they and you both have a right to cover this or any event pretty much as seen fit. But we/ I also have a right to question the lack of coverage when things soured. Investigative journalism IMHO is a tough job that is not practiced enough today. It’s understandably that there are tough decisions to be made about what is news worthy and not. IMHO to paint a clearer picture you probably could have covered more about some of the facebook rants, but you would know more about your newspaper space than me. Perhaps you could include more of this in any future articles.

----------


## Rover

If it hadn't been covered, folks on here would be challenging Steve's integrity as to why he was ignoring them.  Truth is, most on here wouldn't recognize journalistic integrity anyway.  To them it just means the story wasnt written or wasn't in the way they wanted.

----------


## Easy180

Interesting thread but none of this is newsworthy...At all

----------


## HangryHippo

> Interesting thread but none of this is newsworthy...At all


Like.

----------


## ou48A

> If it hadn't been covered, folks on here would be challenging Steve's integrity as to why he was ignoring them.  Truth is, most on here wouldn't recognize journalistic integrity anyway.  To them it just means the story wasnt written or wasn't in the way they wanted.


If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. 
If you read the newspaper, you're mis-informed. 
Mark Twain :Embarrassment:

----------


## OKCTalker

> This next week or so... waiting to see if Custino's on Britton closes....


I can say with some confidence that they have closed. I happened to drive by today and noticed on their front doors (one facing north, one facing east) large, orange adhesive notices from the Oklahoma Tax Commission stating that they have been closed and the stickers are not to be removed.

----------


## ou48A

> I can say with some confidence that they have closed. I happened to drive by today and noticed on their front doors (one facing north, one facing east) large, orange adhesive notices from the Oklahoma Tax Commission stating that they have been closed and the stickers are not to be removed.


That sounds like more legal problems, but this time with the state.
If true, the state will be a lot tougher legal fight for the owner than his past partners were.

----------


## kevinpate

From their FB page earlier today - 




> Well guys, were done. Sort of.
> 
>  Although we planned on staying in this location, at least throughout  the summer, it is just not meant to be.  Today our negotiations with  both the Tax Commission and the landlord in New York finally ended and,  of course, our former partners fingerprints are all over both entities,  especially with the Tax Commission, where it appears that the Custinos  perpetrated their loftiest scheme against us.  
> 
>  I will say this  both the Tax Commission and our landlord have been  very receptive to our negotiations and have been great to work with.   Its just not meant to be.
> 
>  Of course, the story is much more complicated than this.
> 
>  Actually, we will be able to do CATERING for a while out of the  restaurant, so if you have any needs at all we will be available at the  best price in Oklahoma City.  In fact, we had offered to donate a meal  to a non profit tonight and, by gum, Im sticking to it.  Thats the way  we do business around here.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/Custinos

----------


## Steve

Can we finally kill this thread?

----------


## Easy180

They will be missed (never ate there)

----------


## Tydude

Admin lets close this thread

----------


## ou48A

> Can we finally kill this thread?


You mean we don’t get to find out how much money the owners owe the state tax commission?

That ought to be of public record, at least at some point, and it sure seems news worthy given the amount of nice publicity this restaurant received from several sources when things were going well.

----------


## ctchandler

Since I started this thread with the following question ("please tell me where Custino's restaurants were located in the area"), and I received an answer on page 1, I would think it's time to close it.
C. T.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Since I started this thread with the following question ("please tell me where Custino's restaurants were located in the area"), and I received an answer on page 1, I would think it's time to close it.
> C. T.


Sorry but no, keep it open until Custino's goes out of business

----------


## Steve

Custino's is dead.

----------


## ljbab728

> You mean we dont get to find out how much money the owners owe the state tax commission?
> 
> That ought to be of public record, at least at some point, and it sure seems news worthy given the amount of nice publicity this restaurant received from several sources when things were going well.


Why on earth would anyone care?

----------


## Steve

ou48a apparently isn't thrilled at the success Bud Elder enjoyed promoting the restaurant when it first opened (for the record, I was not involved in that early coverage and the first story I did was loathed by both sides of the dispute).

----------


## ljbab728

And I'm sure that's the only time you've ever been hammered by both sides of an issue, Steve.  LOL

----------


## boscorama

I don't think this thread should be closed for discussion. It's not hurting anybody; if you don't want to read more, stop reading. Duh!

----------


## ljbab728

It's not hurting anyone but any interesting discussion has basically run it's course.

----------


## ou48A

> Why on earth would anyone care?


How interesting it is or not is a matter of opinion.
As far as it being a dining establishment, yes it’s dead. 
However the full consequences and drama are not likely over. 

At times reading about this has almost been like reading the script of a bad comical play. It has also been a good lesson about how the ownership should have done better backgrounds checks on employees and on the industry in general from the very start. Doing so may have prevented some of the serious mistakes because this has certainly been a very good lesson in how not to operate a business. Clearly the legal consequences of this poorly operated business are not over with.

There are a wide variety of topics and opinions on this board that we often agree or disagree with and sometimes very strongly, so there really shouldn’t be a problem in keeping this thread open until the final chapters are written about the business and its fall out.
Who knows, maybe others can learn something from the mistakes of others.

----------


## soonerguru

> It's not hurting anyone but any interesting discussion has basically run it's course.


Disagree. What will go into that vacated space now, and what new venture will Mr. Elder pursue? That seems worthy of discussion.

----------


## ljbab728

> Disagree. What will go into that vacated space now, and what new venture will Mr. Elder pursue? That seems worthy of discussion.


Then that should be fodder for another thread.

----------


## ljbab728

> How interesting it is or not is a matter of opinion.
> As far as it being a dining establishment, yes it’s dead. 
> However the full consequences and drama are not likely over. 
> 
> At times reading about this has almost been like reading the script of a bad comical play. It has also been a good lesson about how the ownership should have done better backgrounds checks on employees and on the industry in general from the very start. Doing so may have prevented some of the serious mistakes because this has certainly been a very good lesson in how not to operate a business. Clearly the legal consequences of this poorly operated business are not over with.
> 
> There are a wide variety of topics and opinions on this board that we often agree or disagree with and sometimes very strongly, so there really shouldn’t be a problem in keeping this thread open until the final chapters are written about the business and its fall out.
> Who knows, maybe others can learn something from the mistakes of others.


LOL, so you're reading this thread to learn about how to avoid mistakes?  It's seems much more like voyeurism.  This isn't a matter of agreeing or disagreeing about topics or opinions.  The amount of money owed to the state has absolutely nothing to do with learning about anything.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Then that should be fodder for another thread.


hello mudder . . .
hello fodder . . .
as far as posts go,
won't be anodder . . .
'cause Custino's
is now hist'ry
and the reason for their de-mise
ain't no myst'ry

----------


## kevinpate

It is what it is.

----------


## Spaghettios

What makes the story interesting is the history of Phillip Custino. Some of his history has been mentioned. His real name is Anthony Phillip Caliendo (uncle of comedian Frank Caliendo). In the 80s, he ran a prostitution ring out of brothels in Chicago and was convicted and sentenced to 6 years in prison on racketeering charges (google his name for the Chicago Tribune articles). He then apparently went into the Witness Protection Program and changed his name to Custino. In 2001, his oldest son, Anthony Jr., ran a securities scam and bilked investors out of 1.9 million dollars.

As is the routine, Phillip skipped town owing lots of people money. Phillip moved to Wisconsin shortly after the second restaurant was opened, and Angelo is apparently back in California.

----------


## SoonerQueen

After reading the previous post, I am glad I never went to the new restaurant and quit going to the one on Britton Road. Too much drama on both sides  between Phil and Bud.

----------


## pickles

I can't wait to hear more about this.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Music by which to review The 16 Pages/wait for Page 17.

_ quello che_

----------


## HangryHippo

> I can't wait to hear more about this.


HAHA!  Fantastic.

----------


## Spaghettios

There's quite a bit online about the history of Anthony Philip Caliendo (aka Phillip Custino), his "Uncle Vito" Caliendo (some federal filings call him his brother) and their wacky exploits in the 70s and 80s. Here is a sampling of quotes:

"Evidence during the trial indicated that from 1978 to 1985, Vito Caliendo, 55, and his nephew, Anthony Caliendo, 40, organized an elaborate scheme that enabled customers at several suburban nightclubs to use their credit cards to pay prostitutes."
-----

"Vito Caliendo, 55, is ``an unrepentant, dedicated career criminal`` who operated a ``shabby, exploitive and filthy business,`` argued Kenneth Lowrie of the U.S. Justice Department`s Organized Crime Strike Force.

Caliendo; his nephew Anthony Philip Caliendo, 40; and six others were sentenced on racketeering charges that stemmed from the Operation Safebet investigation of prostitution and gambling in Chicago`s suburbs.

Lowrie said the prostitution ring was controlled by organized crime and he told U.S. District Court Judge Charles Kocoras that its leaders were linked to reputed Chicago mob boss Joseph Ferriola.

But after the sentencing hearing, Vito Caliendo said, ``tell them I`m Al Capone or whatever you want`` but that ``I have no involvement`` with the crime syndicate. When asked about Ferriola, he responded, ``I never met him in my life.``"
-----

"Convicted along with Caliendo was his nephew, Anthony Philip Caliendo, who warned Gervais that their dealings were a ``dangerous business`` and that he wasn`t dealing with Sears. Gervais needed Vito Caliendo, the nephew advised, because Gervais` business was doing so well that ``everybody wants a piece`` of him, according to the government.

That business involved replacing bills for prostitution with forged bills for legitimate services before forwarding them to credit-card companies for collection. Most credit-card companies do not allow prostitution or other illegal activities to be charged on their cards.

But when the Caliendos threatened to put Gervais in the ``trunk of a car`` if he didn`t pay about $40,000 in debts they said he owed them, he went to the FBI, which then took over National Credit Service, according to the government."
----

"Bachman testified that Aprati then told him that Anthony Philip Caliendo, the owner of Plato`s, was willing to pay $10,000 if the sheriff`s police would stop raiding his brothel. Caliendo was sentenced earlier this year to 6 years in prison on racketeering charges arising from his prostitution operation."
----

"Philip Caliendo, together with his brother Vito, owned and operated various houses of prostitution. Two of their establishments, the Western Health Spa and the Petite Lounge, served as the focal points for the federal investigation which culminated in the appellants' convictions. Although the Western Health Spa and the Petite Lounge differed in the manner in which they catered their services, the overall scheme was the same. The customer would enter the establishment, select a prostitute, negotiate a price and then pay for the service which was soon to be rendered. If the customer chose to pay with a credit card, the establishment would have to obtain authorization for the transaction by use of the interstate telephone wires."

"The National Credit Card Service ("NCS") was formed by Thomas Gervais exclusively for the purpose of laundering illicit credit card receipts for Chicagoland strip joints and brothels. In late 1978, Gervais offered his services to the Mansion House, a Caliendo establishment which functioned as a house of prostitution. For approximately a year, Gervais provided his service to the Mansion House without a hitch. Soon thereafter, however, the relationship soured from Gervais' perspective. The Caliendos began to "pressure" Gervais into taking them on as partners in his business. When he balked, a "tax" was instituted on Gervais' business by the Caliendos because of his monetary success. Moreover, the bank which Gervais was using to process the charges from the Mansion Club discovered the Mansion Club's illegal operation and closed its account and froze the funds. Gervais was stuck with approximately $12,000 in the frozen funds which represented charges made by the Mansion Club. These were funds which Gervais would end up covering at the risk of bodily injury. He was also "invited" by the Caliendos to get out of the credit card processing business. Soon thereafter, Gervais contacted the FBI and agreed to introduce an undercover FBI agent as a partner in NCS."

"The House of Kobe, a Japanese restaurant in Schererville, Indiana, was one of the legitimate businesses targeted by the conspiracy to process its illicit credit card receipts. In early 1982, Philip Caliendo approached Samuel Schultz, the owner of the House of Kobe. Caliendo informed Schultz that he had recently lost his merchant number for his American Express account and asked Schultz if he could process the receipts for his "catering, limousine and entertainment" business through Schultz's American Express account. Schultz ultimately agreed after repeated requests. Charles Swanson, an investigator for American Express, soon discovered, however, that Schultz was processing credit charges for Caliendo's houses of prostitution and closed the House of Kobe account. Unfortunately for Schultz, Swanson also froze the funds which American Express owed on the outstanding receipts, including those funds which represented the charges made at the Caliendo's houses of prostitution. After being threatened by Philip Caliendo with the prospect of having to deal with "the organization or Uncle Vito", Schultz agreed to pay out of his own pocket the amount of the Caliendo's charges which American Express refused to honor."

"Susan Barker, formerly a prostitute at Plato's Castle, ultimately became Philip Caliendo's live-in girlfriend. She admits that she was present on various occasions during which Caliendo and others discussed various aspects of the operation of the enterprise's prostitution establishments. Moreover, the testimony revealed that Barker was present during various transactions in which credit slips directly related to the enterprise's prostitution activities were laundered through legitimate businesses. She claims, however, that her presence on these occasions was only that of a "passive bystander." This claim is suspect in light of Barker's involvement in other facets of the conspiracy's operation, however. For example, the record revealed that Barker served as manager of RVS Books, an adult bookstore adjoining the Western Health Spa whose operation was closely affiliated with that of the Spa. In this capacity, Barker was involved in discussions with Caliendo and other spa employees about a plan to have female spa employees serve as "movie critics" for those customers who watched movies in the bookstore's video booths. As Barker points out, however, this plan never materialized. Finally, the testimony revealed that Barker was often the recipient of business records and receipts, including credit card slips, which were taken from the Western Health Spa and RVS Books to Philip Caliendo's house on a daily basis."
----

"Counts Twenty-Seven and Twenty-Eight charged Michael Mundee and Anthony Philip Caliendo respectively with perjury before the Federal Grand Jury in violation of 18 U.S.C. Sec. 1623. Both Mundee, who was granted a Judgment of Acquittal on the perjury count, and Caliendo, who was found guilty of perjury, have voluntarily dismissed their appeals from the underlying convictions. Defendant John Coppini, although he filed a Notice of Appeal, did not file a brief in support of that appeal."

"As one of many racketeering acts alleged in the indictment, the government charged that Philip and Vito Caliendo conspired to obtain property from Gervais' credit operation by means of extortion."

----------


## Easy180

Someone's ^ not a fan

----------


## Dubya61

It's always interesting to see how many posts some have under their belt when you read something derogatory.

----------


## OKCTalker

I recommend that this thread either be locked or moved to "Nostalgia & Memories."

----------


## pickles

Have we peeled back the many layers of this onion yet?

----------


## Tydude

i thought we are going to end this thread and this is the 400 post for this thread WOW

----------


## kevinpate

When a thread hits your eye, 
like a big pizza pie, 
that's a stin-go's

----------


## RadicalModerate

Bienvenido a Llama Diecisiete! =)

----------


## soonerguru

Can this thread be subpoenaed?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Probably, but it would almost certainly plead The Fifth.
(dang i wish i knew the english translation of Volare about now . . .
so's i could get beyond . . .
Cus-tin-os oh oh oh oh . . .
De-mean-os oh oh oh oh . . .)

(okay YOU come up with a rhyme for Custinos. =)

not Dee-no's? (oh oh oh oh) 

_Hey . . . c'mere a minute . . .
A woid t' d' wise . . .
Youse can knock off dose insultin' stereotypes any time.
D' sooner d' better. Excuse me, d' bettuh._

_Capice?
And maybe d' next time d' so-called winner in dis restaurant war skirmish
opens a place he might consider includin' a Whine Bar?_

----------


## angelocustino

After receiving multiple death threats I decided it was in my best interest to leave the state. I have no comment on the media coverage. Before I left my father became aggressive to the point I had to call the police and adult protective services to guarantee my safety. I wish everyone well and hope one day I can return to my home state without questioning my safety.

----------


## soonerguru

> After receiving multiple death threats I decided it was in my best interest to leave the state. I have no comment on the media coverage. Before I left my father became aggressive to the point I had to call the police and adult protective services to guarantee my safety. I wish everyone well and hope one day I can return to my home state without questioning my safety.


You had to file against your father? So sorry to hear that.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I'm really sorry to hear about all the drama  on both sides. Some things aren't meant to work out, and I'm guessing that restaurant was the end of a friendship, and bitterness between a father and  son. I hope all parties recover and live a much happier life.

----------


## Tydude

This is from Custino's Italian Kitchen FB Page 
https://www.facebook.com/Custinos?hc_location=stream
Ok..update time. Even though we have offered to stay in the building, and have even tried to get a wonderful new tenant in there, one we would have gladly partnered with, our New York Trust landlord wants us gone. So we're moving out today and leaving behind a building that needs a LOT of work.

We have been given an opportunity to do a wonderful summer project that will keep us occupied for several months. In the meantime we will carefully decide where we will open next. And Ed and I are committed to having another place that won't be cursed with criminal partners.

To all of our friends who have kept up with us, we cannot thank you enough. 
To be honest, I'm a tad sad about this, but not about the building, it's just that I miss all the loyal and life time friends we have made.

I'll keep this site active until time when we'll move it to a "Taste Buds" page, so please stay in touch.

----------


## okcbigeater

Let's get a couple of things straight here, I was the person who handled 95% of everything for both Custino's restaurants. There is a lot of missing facts that no one know's about that was not mentioned in paper or media. right now I no longer associate myself with the custino's, As during the time that everything was going on I was in a relationship with the youngest Custino. If there is anyone needing consultation for anything when it comes to restaurants, bars, websites, etc it would be best to come to me about questions, information and consultation because I know about a lot and I can answer lots of questions and get straight to the bottom of things. I am open to helping business people of oklahoma because small business needs to start booming again and take off and get to the point where a lot of corporate businesses are.

As I was the person who did the marketing, promotions, ad's, artwork, idea creations, IT management, Website Management and more for both restaurants. I am the person who was not only the main brains to both operations because without me both operations would of failed in very early stages. Both restaurants are lucky they stayed open as long as they did and I was involved with both from opening to closing of both. so if anyone has questions feel free to ask!

I have had to remain quiet through these last few months and have had to keep my identity pretty hidden as I have been involved with both restaurants and now that I am no longer involved with the custino's or either restaurant I am open for discussion  :Smile:

----------


## Goon

> Let's get a couple of things straight here, I was the person who handled 95% of everything for both Custino's restaurants. There is a lot of missing facts that no one know's about that was not mentioned in paper or media. right now I no longer associate myself with the custino's, As during the time that everything was going on I was in a relationship with the youngest Custino. If there is anyone needing consultation for anything when it comes to restaurants, bars, websites, etc it would be best to come to me about questions, information and consultation because I know about a lot and I can answer lots of questions and get straight to the bottom of things. I am open to helping business people of oklahoma because small business needs to start booming again and take off and get to the point where a lot of corporate businesses are.
> 
> As I was the person who did the marketing, promotions, ad's, artwork, idea creations, IT management, Website Management and more for both restaurants. I am the person who was not only the main brains to both operations because without me both operations would of failed in very early stages. Both restaurants are lucky they stayed open as long as they did and I was involved with both from opening to closing of both. so if anyone has questions feel free to ask!
> 
> I have had to remain quiet through these last few months and have had to keep my identity pretty hidden as I have been involved with both restaurants and now that I am no longer involved with the custino's or either restaurant I am open for discussion


Ok, so I'll go with the obvious question: What happened? (from your perspective).

----------


## okcbigeater

Goon,

Custino's Italian Kitchen: (April 2012 - July 2013)

April 2012 - June 2012: 
ORIGINAL BUSINESS PARTNERS: Angelo Custino (50% Owner), BARBRA ELDER (25% Owner), Charles Elder AKA Bud Elder (25% Owner)

Problems:
1) too much media publicity and restaurant was not fully prepared and restaurant was still in "soft" opening 
2) Both 25% owners stealing money three weeks into the business being open
3) False media publicity facts
4) Not enough money to pay distributors due to both 25% owners stealing money
5) Both 25% partners had been partnered with the custino's in earlier years with the first custino's back in the day
6) everyone in the restaurant never got along and constant fights happened
7) poorly trained staffed due to 25% partners choosing people who have never worked in restaurant in their life
8) 25% partners had never owned or been involved in restaurants before and had no clue how much it took to run a restaurant
9) Illegal change of locks on building when Angelo Custino seeked legal council for the stealing of money
10) Food being given out free to 25% partners friends, family and more
11) 25% partners trying to control the restaurant from day one because of how well they were connected with the media after both being involved in the governor's life
12) Lies, Lies, Lies in the media

Custino's Restaurant & Bar: 
October 2012 - June 2012
Owner: Angelo Custino

Problems: 
1) Custino's Italian Kitchen existing owners using the name
2) Custino's Italian Kitchen existing owners slandering Custino's R&B
3) Filing complaints with the health department and city against Custino's Restaurant & Bar
4) rediculous media war with false facts 
5) Ghost writing from Custino's Italian Kitchen 
6) Slander and Liable writing from Custino's Italian Kitchen
7) Money going out to door to defend ourselves against Custino's Italian Kitchen
8) no reason to stay open with a media war with everything stacked against us, etc.
9) Phil being the kitchen and getting mentally sick 
10) falling out between angelo custino and phil custino
11) threats from multiple people and groups against angelo custino and myself
12) being accused of "wacking" aka killing bud elder - FALSE REPORT TO OKC PD
13) being accused of "wacking" aka killing people and drowning people in lake heftner - FALSE REPORT TO OKC PD
14) restaurant being attacked and windows being busted from things that were inside of Custino's Italian Kitchen but couldn't file charges
15) not enough money to stay open because custino's italian kitchen caused so much damage plus the media
16) Gas company doing maitnance and busting gas lines for 2 weeks and caused a minor shut down but was extremely hard to recover
17) water company doing maitnance and busting water lines causing another shut down that was extremely hard to recover from

I was involved in both full time from open to close, without me neither restaurant would of survived more then 3-6 weeks from opening, there is so many more facts that can go on for days

----------


## ou48A

Damn... that sounds like a lot and a big mess. But could any of these issues be criminally prosecuted?
And has the Governor been dragged into this mess?

It sure seems like I was right that the local media connections were used for free publicity and it sure seems like they have largely taken a walk on the story. I have to ask, are they no longer covering the story because of the friendly media connections with the owners?

----------


## okcbigeater

The story has been redistributed to national newspapers, every article that came out in OKC also was redistributed Bloomsburg, New York Times, LA Times, Dallas News, Tulsa World and more. The media coverage has stopped because there is nothing to report on because all the stuff has turned into false accusations from certain individuals to myself and angelo custino. The only coverage that still continues is here on OKC Talk so everyone knows whats going on. I have been in full communications with Angelo Custino in tulsa even though we are seperated as a couple and I know that he plans on returning to Oklahoma City to due business with a certain business person who is well established in Oklahoma City as far as I know. 

Myself I am in Tulsa on the same side as town as Angelo Custino and I will also be moving back to the city at some point or another to do business after a few of my own business deals get off the ground here in Tulsa, Oklahoma. Both of us are not doing any business together but we will always be in communication after all of this and everything that has gone on because I have also been named as a accessory in the counter claim to Angelo Custino from the Elders. If anyone has any more questions feel free to contact me or if any business owners or new businesses would like me to be part of their businesses to do marketing, promotionals, ads, public relations, human resources, etc please feel free to contact me.

----------


## okcbigeater

there is a lot of stuff with the suit on angelo's side toward the elders that can be criminally prosecuted. The Elders attorney's have not responded to anything from Angelo's attorney so no actions have continued yet on the lawsuit. As far as the governor being dragged into this I am going to stay quiet on for now because there is a lot of facts that could make or break this case or be linked to this case that I don't want out in the public yet. I will say I have heard a lot of talk about certain individuals writing a letter for the zoo ampitheater and using the governors signature without approval. true or not I am still waiting on facts and figures from people that have the letter and information.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Does it strike anyone else how appropriate it is, that "The Thread That Wouldn't Die" has risen from the grave for Halloween?

----------


## kevinpate

I had a similar thought.  To mention the only place the matter is still discussed is okctalk, when the thread had been dormant for almost five months, was dang near comical.
As for myself, how's the song go  ... oh yeah, i got 99 problems but a closed eatery ain't one (nor even two)

----------


## RadicalModerate

_"Hi.  I'm from Custino's.  Here's yer pizza.  Sorry it took so long . . . 
But I've been dead."_

----------


## Rover

Sounds like a pretty self serving and one sided account from a friend of Custino.  Not exactly believable.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Perhaps the waters are simply being tested in order to determine the potential feasibility of yet another Grand Reopening of Yet Another Custino's in the proposed Retail Paradise planned for Memorial and Western'n'east'o'Penn?

I believe it could be legit . . . (whatever legit actually means).

Again: Suggested Reading: *The Mark Inside* by Amy Reading

----------


## soonerguru

> Let's get a couple of things straight here, I was the person who handled 95% of everything for both Custino's restaurants. There is a lot of missing facts that no one know's about that was not mentioned in paper or media. right now I no longer associate myself with the custino's, As during the time that everything was going on I was in a relationship with the youngest Custino. If there is anyone needing consultation for anything when it comes to restaurants, bars, websites, etc it would be best to come to me about questions, information and consultation because I know about a lot and I can answer lots of questions and get straight to the bottom of things. I am open to helping business people of oklahoma because small business needs to start booming again and take off and get to the point where a lot of corporate businesses are.
> 
> As I was the person who did the marketing, promotions, ad's, artwork, idea creations, IT management, Website Management and more for both restaurants. I am the person who was not only the main brains to both operations because without me both operations would of failed in very early stages. Both restaurants are lucky they stayed open as long as they did and I was involved with both from opening to closing of both. so if anyone has questions feel free to ask!
> 
> I have had to remain quiet through these last few months and have had to keep my identity pretty hidden as I have been involved with both restaurants and now that I am no longer involved with the custino's or either restaurant I am open for discussion


"Ad's?"

----------


## soonerguru

> Goon,
> 
> Custino's Italian Kitchen: (April 2012 - July 2013)
> 
> April 2012 - June 2012: 
> ORIGINAL BUSINESS PARTNERS: Angelo Custino (50% Owner), BARBRA ELDER (25% Owner), Charles Elder AKA Bud Elder (25% Owner)
> 
> Problems:
> 1) too much media publicity and restaurant was not fully prepared and restaurant was still in "soft" opening 
> ...


Jesus, can't say I'm unhappy this sad chapter had to end for either restaurant. It's hard to believe there was this much drama for such mediocre food.

----------


## Rover

Yes, it is unbelievable....as in, not to be believed.   Trust me, there is another side to this story that is way different than this self serving late to the game account.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Let's get a couple of things straight here, I was the person who handled 95% of everything for both Custino's restaurants. *There is* a lot of missing facts that no one know's about that was not mentioned in paper or media. right now I no longer associate myself with the custino's, As during the time that everything was going on I was in a relationship with the youngest Custino. If there is anyone needing consultation for anything when it comes to restaurants, bars, websites, etc it would be best to come to me about questions, information and consultation because I know about a lot and I can answer lots of questions and get straight to the bottom of things. I am open to helping business people of oklahoma because small business needs to start booming again and take off and get to the point where a lot of corporate businesses are.
> 
> As I was the person who did the marketing, promotions, ad's, artwork, idea creations, IT management, Website Management and more for both restaurants. I am the person who was not only the main brains to both operations because without me both operations would of failed in very early stages. Both restaurants are lucky they stayed open as long as they did and I was involved with both from opening to closing of both. so if anyone has questions feel free to ask!
> 
> I have had to remain quiet through these last few months and have had to keep my identity pretty hidden as I have been involved with both restaurants and now that I am no longer involved with the custino's or either restaurant I am open for discussion


shouldn't that be "there are" or "there were"?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Jesus, can't say I'm unhappy this sad chapter had to end for either restaurant. It's hard to believe there was this much drama for such mediocre food.


"end" implies . . . well . . . end.
It ain't over 'till it's over.
And obviously it ain't over yet.

_Why . . . Did We say it was over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?_

Of course, I haven't asked Jesus about His opinion yet, so I can't respond to the question in a scientific manner.

Maybe someone needs to drive a steak through the heart of this restaurant?

----------


## boscorama

Okcbigeater, with all due respect, if you handled "95% of everything for both restaurants", WTH happened?

----------


## soonerguru

The funny part is he's using this as a solicitation for his services, as if future clients would be interested in being drawn into this madness.

----------


## zookeeper

> The funny part is he's using this as a solicitation for his services, as if future clients would be interested in being drawn into this madness.


I'd be doing everything I could to keep future clients from finding these threads. That whole drama is not exactly a portfolio that presents his services in the best of light.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I'd be doing everything I could to keep future clients from finding these threads. That whole drama is not exactly a portfolio that presents his services in the best of light.


Yeah . . . That occurred to me, too.
It's sort of like bragging about designing the Edsel or those original O-Rings on the Space Shuttle.
Or directing *Battlefield Earth*. . .

----------


## okcbigeater

First of all, What happened was people got greedy and selfish when they saw the money and decided "let me just take the money for myself and leave the business with barely anything to operate on" with the first one, the second custino's was in survival mode the entire time because we were bashed so much by the first one in the media and on tv. Not only was the second one in survival mode but the Oklahoma Gas Company forced us to shut our doors with their two weeks of gas line work and busting pipes causing gas to be turned off for a lot of businesses because their workers busted the gas line when they were trying to update the gas line and on the last day of the repair they busted the water line as they finished up the repair for the gas line. After the gas line was fixed all the same businesses had no water for quite a few days and we were forced to be closed even longer because Oklahoma City Water Company took forever to repair their busted water line that the gas company broke. 

I was the person who kept the first restaurant afloat with angelo custino as his business partners were literally destroying the business by stealing money and giving out free food to their friends. When we opened the second restaurant I had to keep the restaurant afloat as we were constantly being attacked in the papers and on tv by the first restaurant owners who refused to change the name when they said that they came up with the name which was false facts. The name was NEVER reserved by the Elders what so ever, Angelo Custino came up with the name of the first one and the Elders decided to have their friends do the artwork for the logo which I hate to say was basically a color copy of the whataburger logo but with the custino name on the building. I was in charge of all marketing, promotions, ad's (advertising), IT management, Website Management, POS Systems, Front of House, etc. Angelo Custino took charge of the Kitchen and I helped where I could with the kitchen when I had time to breath when I wasn't having to defend our second restaurant. We simply closed because there was no reason to stay open when the gas company and the water forced us to close along with the negative media publicity that the elders were causing because they had friends who worked for multiple newspaper and tv companies. I am not trying to advertise my specialties, But I have been asked by many to be a consultant for their businesses since we closed the second restaurant. let me make it clear myself and angelo were involved with Custino's Italian Kitchen from Opening until June of 2012, We then left that business together and opened the second location together in October 2012 and closed that location in June of 2013. After we closed the second location we moved to California and conducted business for six months and after doing that we both decided to move back to Oklahoma where we both are located now in the great town of Tulsa, Oklahoma. Both of us will be moving back to Oklahoma City to conduct business along with continuing to conduct business in Tulsa, Oklahoma.

----------


## okcbigeater

I will say if I was able to keep the Custino's Restaurant & Bar afloat with angelo custino to outlast the first one through all of the negative publicity then we would of stayed open but we both sat down together and had a meeting and made the best business decision that we could to close the doors and no longer try to compete with negative media publicity against both of us even though all the negative publicity was all false facts because there was lots of ghost writing was apparently going on because there is no way a reporter would of spun the story the way it was spun. If you don't know what ghost writing is it is where someone who is not associated with a newspaper company writes the story and then has someone else attach their name to it that works for the company to make it look like the newspaper company wrote the paper themselves. I will say with the Elders having political and media connections they used their connections to the best of their abilities.

----------


## okcbigeater

Rover,

I was not a friend of the custino's. I worked for both of the eatery's and did just about everything that Angelo Custino did not have time to do. He did what he had to do to keep the eatery's open and I did what I had to do to help him keep the eatery's open. I was in the first restaurant from him from the moment we got into the first custino's italian kitchen as me and him were there everyday from 5AM - Midnight. We are the only two who kept that place going until we both parted with that place in June of 2012, Both of us were also the two who kept the second restaurant (Custino's Restaurant & Bar). Yes I will admit that we were both in a relationship together outside of work but in work we but our relationship aside and ran the restaurant together. there is no way I could of been a "friend" of custino's when I was 110% involved everyday in both the first one when I said me and angelo were at the first one and then the entire time of the second one.

----------


## RadicalModerate

1) How much do you suppose it cost the providers of "false facts" to pay the gas company to cut off the gas?  (And right after that, to pay off the water company?)

2) Aren't "false facts" actually "lies"?

3) Is it a "true fact" that the food at the original location (except for right after opening) was sub-par and the cleanliness of the interior abysmal?  Or is that a simple fact.

4) Didn't anyone realize they were opening a restaurant in a building that is notorious for being haunted by the ghosts of restaurants past?

----------


## okcbigeater

Radical Moderate,

1) it did not cost the elders anything for the media publicity they created for themselves to try to drawl in customers after myself and angelo left that location in june of 2012. The gas company was a completely separate problem that a lot of the restaurants on May Ave had to deal with, the gas company hired a private company to come out to May Ave to update the gas lines which the private company not only busted the line when they got started but then also busted the water line after they fixed and updated the gas line.

2) False Facts reported about the custino's were all LIES and yes they can all be considered LIES

3) the first restaurant (custino's italian kitchen) was completely remodeled when we got inside the building. I will tell you it was the NASTIEST restaurant I had ever seen when we got into the restaurant before opening it. the roof was caving in. the walls were caving in, the back of the restaurant was black and I mean BLACK AS CAN BE... (Ceiling, Walls, Floors, EVERYTHING) from the restaurant that was in their before us. After Angelo Custino, Myself and Phil Custino left that location in June of 2012 the restaurant just went to hell because I had friends who went in that one to see what the food was like and the food was extremely below serving quality and the cleanliness I know was not clean what so ever as the health department reported online because you can pull up any health department checks online and that restaurant was issued citations and warnings according to the online health department reports multiple times because the food had hair in it, hands were not being washed, bathrooms were not clean, equipment was not being used right. I will say that is the first restaurant is the restaurant that the elders had ever worked in, Let alone the person who was their "consultant" after we left in june also left them because they refused to listen and thought they could get away with anything because their consultant had made contact with us and told us everything that was going on when he was there and how it was when he left. 

4) we had no idea what was in store for us when we opened the restaurant till all of the business capital went to repairing the roof and making it brand new again along with fixing the ENTIRE restaurant which was nothing but problems from the get go. I will say that we had someone come out and look at the water lines under the building that went behind the building underground and a "eyeball" was used to go through the pipelines and I will say we found some gross things left over from the previous restaurants that had been there before such as years of toilet paper clogging the lines, chicken bones, meat bones, etc. that location was a complete nightmare. The second location was much better and the food was beyond amazing as I ate it quite it a bit.

----------


## Rover

Propoganda.  Someone loves their forum here and apparently has a bone to pick.

----------


## okcbigeater

Rover, 

Think what you would like, I don't really have a bone to pick. I though to myself "why don't i re-read through all 17 pages and see what hasn't been covered and make this topic arise from the dead since it is october"

----------


## Rover

Right. I'm sure halloween is the reason.  Lol

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Propoganda.  Someone loves their forum here and apparently has a bone to pick.


Maybe diners having to pick bones out of their pizza, lasagna and spaghetti was one reason for the eatery's demise?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Here are a few suggestions on how to make the next incarnation of The Haunted Eatery on Britton Road work.
I'll bill you for the Consultant's Finder's Fee . . . just send me your address, a couple of credit card numbers and your SSN.



It's no "coincidence" that The Haunted Eatery on Britton Road is located in The City of The Village of the Darned . . .
(OR IS IT???? . . . [insert Theremin arpeggio of choice])

----------


## Steve

OK, I've stayed quiet. But I am seeing repeated insinuations by okcbigeater that the reporting done on this story was ghost written, etc., that it was all driven by Bud Elder, and much of the reporting was done by The Oklahoman.
First, let me state something: some people go around stating that everyone is their "good friend." Bud Elder is one of those guys. I have no complaint with him. He's a friendly enough guy. But my only dealings with him have been in reporting stories. We don't hang out together, we don't socialize, I did not know of him outside of my reporting.
Did Bud give away food? You bet. That happens in the restaurant industry - I try to pay in such instances, and if the other person refuses, I typically leave a tip for the wait staff similar to what my bill might have been.
Now, who solicited coverage?
Let's go back to this OKC Talk comment by Angelo Custino:



> Steve, 
> 
> You and Dave were the first ones we called and I can still remember the excitement in both of your voices that my dad was back in town. I tried to avoid the name question because to me it was just silly, but I didn't want to see my father have his own "birther" movement like President Obama so I had my mother mail his birth certificate to me in case their were any doubts. I'll bring you a slice of our new and improved lasagna to your office and show it to you.


Yes, it's true - Dave Cathy and I both had good memories of the old Custino's (free of the soap opera).

Now, again, I wasn't going to bring this up. I'm not looking to get into a fuss with okcbigeater, I don't wish him any ill will. But he's really raising honesty of our reporting as an issue. I stand by what we reported. As for OKCbigeater, I'll leave you with this quote from Oct. 4, 2012 (IN THIS THREAD!), which took place after several comments posted promoting the Custinos and trashing the Elders (I asked "OKCbigeater, aren't you involved with the new Custino's restaurant?"):




> Steve,
> 
> I am just a big fan of Custino's. I joined OKCTalk a few months ago when I noticed people were starting to talk about them again so I could stay in the loop and voice my opinions. I'd like to know where most of your sources come from because a lot of it doesn't match what they are saying. I am not in communication with the Custino's but receive updates from them through their multiple media outlets.

----------


## RadicalModerate

So . . . Would the last quote, appearing above, in Post #439, be an example of one of those "false facts" alluded to, earlier, by the alleged quotee?
'R whut . . .?  (btw: "r'whut" would be an example of "drawling them in" [from a previous post, by the "defendant"/"defender"] wouldn't it?)

Perhaps the NEXT failed restaurant, at this location, could be named: Der Kulinary KlusterFukke?
(Like, especially if they had Brats and German Potato Salad on the menu . . . or even on the plate?)

----------


## kevinpate

What was that line on Big Bang theory the other night.  
Something like, ut oh, someone call the burn ward.

----------


## Tydude

Someone got caught big time on here by Steve

----------


## CaptDave

#439 - Well then, that should just about wrap this thing up for good. I hope.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> #439 - Well then, that should just about wrap this thing up for good. I hope.


*"'Wrap this thing up for good'???!!!*

*"Say it ain't so . . ."*

----------


## zookeeper

Post 439 by Steve pretty much nailed okcbigeater. If he would lie then, he would certainly lie to us in this thread today. Thanks, Steve, for shining a little light.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Rover, 
> 
> Think what you would like, I don't really have a bone to pick. I though to myself "why don't i re-read through all 17 pages and see what hasn't been covered and make this topic arise from the dead since it is october"


Since you admittedly, and under un-official oath, don't have a bone to pick, is a nose a suitable alternative?
You don't have to answer that question, but you do realize that the failure to do so implies guilt.  Right?
(The jury is instructed to disregard that question.  Off with his head.)

----------


## boscorama

Hey OKCBigEater, I think the Obamacare website is hiring!

----------


## okcbigeater

> OK, I've stayed quiet. But I am seeing repeated insinuations by okcbigeater that the reporting done on this story was ghost written, etc., that it was all driven by Bud Elder, and much of the reporting was done by The Oklahoman.
> First, let me state something: some people go around stating that everyone is their "good friend." Bud Elder is one of those guys. I have no complaint with him. He's a friendly enough guy. But my only dealings with him have been in reporting stories. We don't hang out together, we don't socialize, I did not know of him outside of my reporting.
> Did Bud give away food? You bet. That happens in the restaurant industry - I try to pay in such instances, and if the other person refuses, I typically leave a tip for the wait staff similar to what my bill might have been.
> Now, who solicited coverage?
> Let's go back to this OKC Talk comment by Angelo Custino:
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true - Dave Cathy and I both had good memories of the old Custino's (free of the soap opera).
> 
> Now, again, I wasn't going to bring this up. I'm not looking to get into a fuss with okcbigeater, I don't wish him any ill will. But he's really raising honesty of our reporting as an issue. I stand by what we reported. As for OKCbigeater, I'll leave you with this quote from Oct. 4, 2012 (IN THIS THREAD!), which took place after several comments posted promoting the Custinos and trashing the Elders (I asked "OKCbigeater, aren't you involved with the new Custino's restaurant?"):




Steve,

LOL, I was not talking about your newspaper. I was talking about the many others that also reported on this that the elders had their hands tied into or at one point worked for the companies. we both know what companies those are and we both know how much impact that had on both restaurants. As we discussed on the phone you have known this account was me and we both laughed about it. Yes i kept my identity quiet when we opened the second one but now why not let my identity be known. yes i was involved, yes i was dating the owner and yeah I had beyond so much to do with both of them at different times. I will say that you and dave both did a great job at covering the story from both angles of the picture but there is about 3-4 other magazines out there which have bud's handprints all over it. We know bud has worked in radio and he has also worked in journalism lets not forget that he was terminated by Governor Mary Fallin! I think a lot of people have forgot that fact or that fact was covered up!

"Elder previously left employment with the state under a cloud which buzzed of abuse of state property and state time. Sources close to republican insiders indicate he was a ghost employee who was placed there for political connections. he had abused state cell phones and eventually had it and his car taken away. Sources familiar with the Department of Human Services indicate he was suspected of using state property for personal use."

Figured I would shine a little light on that just to show how connected with other media and political connections he has. Steve I am not by any means doubting you or Dave's work I am doubting the other few magazines and  papers out there that the Elders have been involved with!

----------


## Libbymin

> Steve,
> 
> LOL, I was not talking about your newspaper. I was talking about the many others that also reported on this that the elders had their hands tied into or at one point worked for the companies. we both know what companies those are and we both know how much impact that had on both restaurants. As we discussed on the phone you have known this account was me and we both laughed about it. Yes i kept my identity quiet when we opened the second one but now why not let my identity be known. yes i was involved, yes i was dating the owner and yeah I had beyond so much to do with both of them at different times. I will say that you and dave both did a great job at covering the story from both angles of the picture but there is about 3-4 other magazines out there which have bud's handprints all over it. We know bud has worked in radio and he has also worked in journalism lets not forget that he was terminated by Governor Mary Fallin! I think a lot of people have forgot that fact or that fact was covered up!
> 
> "Elder previously left employment with the state under a cloud which buzzed of abuse of state property and state time. Sources close to republican insiders indicate he was a ghost employee who was placed there for political connections. he had abused state cell phones and eventually had it and his car taken away. Sources familiar with the Department of Human Services indicate he was suspected of using state property for personal use."
> 
> Figured I would shine a little light on that just to show how connected with other media and political connections he has. Steve I am not by any means doubting you or Dave's work I am doubting the other few magazines and  papers out there that the Elders have been involved with!


Which newspapers? The Gazzette? I don't know of too many other local newspapers around OKC.

----------


## Rover

> Steve,
> 
> LOL, I was not talking about your newspaper. I was talking about the many others that also reported on this that the elders had their hands tied into or at one point worked for the companies. we both know what companies those are and we both know how much impact that had on both restaurants. As we discussed on the phone you have known this account was me and we both laughed about it. Yes i kept my identity quiet when we opened the second one but now why not let my identity be known. yes i was involved, yes i was dating the owner and yeah I had beyond so much to do with both of them at different times. I will say that you and dave both did a great job at covering the story from both angles of the picture but there is about 3-4 other magazines out there which have bud's handprints all over it. We know bud has worked in radio and he has also worked in journalism lets not forget that he was terminated by Governor Mary Fallin! I think a lot of people have forgot that fact or that fact was covered up!
> 
> "Elder previously left employment with the state under a cloud which buzzed of abuse of state property and state time. Sources close to republican insiders indicate he was a ghost employee who was placed there for political connections. he had abused state cell phones and eventually had it and his car taken away. Sources familiar with the Department of Human Services indicate he was suspected of using state property for personal use."
> 
> Figured I would shine a little light on that just to show how connected with other media and political connections he has. Steve I am not by any means doubting you or Dave's work I am doubting the other few magazines and  papers out there that the Elders have been involved with!


You may be the sleaziest poster on this site with all the insinuations.  If you are out to personally apply a hachet to Bud, please use your own real name and state what YOUR beef is.  It isn't to bring any clarity and truth.

----------


## Tydude

It looks like the Court has dropped the lawsuit that Mr.Custino had against Mr.Elder

----------


## RadicalModerate

> It looks like the Court has dropped the lawsuit that Mr.Custino had against Mr.Elder


"What?  I'm s'posed t' be surprised?
Dis is just one more example of prejudice against people wid names dat end in vowels."

----------


## kevinpate

> It looks like the Court has dropped the lawsuit that Mr.Custino had against Mr.Elder


If you mean the protective order case, that was resolved by being denied back in summer of 2012. 
The dissolution of partnership case (CJ-201-4883, OK CO DCT) appears to be ongoing.  The most recent docket entry is from this time frame last month, sustaining a motion by defendant elder to compel compliance with an earlier filed discovery request.
A separate action brought against angelo custino and the elders, for possession of the britton rd property, was filed in may of last year and ended in a default judgment.

And that's all I know about that.

----------


## okcbigeater

WANTING TO KNOW MORE ABOUT ANGELO CUSTINO? LOOK WHAT I FOUND ON TWITTER! 

WE NEED A FOOD TRUCK LIKE THIS IN TULSA AND OKLAHOMA CITY? WOULD ANYONE ELSE AGREE?

CHECK THIS STORY OUT!

Food Truckers Aim to Feed the Needy One Suspended Meal at a Time
/Food Truckers Aim to Feed the Homeless, One Suspended Meal at a Time

----------


## RadicalModerate

The only thing good about "Custinos" is that they used to be next door to The Best Cigar Shop in The State of Oklahoma and right next to Johnnie's Hamburger Shack minus the Gelato Stand.  What? No Pizza?  Only a Luby's??? (with some Thai on the side . . . .)

The good news is that Dallas and Alecia just made it to Prime Time Late Night Television.
(I recon he's always gone by the name of "Dallas" . . . She used to be known as "Pink".  =)

When Custino's reopens . . . they should have some live music and clean paper plates.
Capice?  Non?  =)

Did I forget to mention ND Foods? . . . ND reminds me of North Dakota.

----------


## rayvaflav

Wow ! I know that it's an old thread but this has to be one of the most exciting stories that I have spent a few hours reading on this page.

----------


## djohn

> Wow ! I know that it's an old thread but this has to be one of the most exciting stories that I have spent a few hours reading on this page.


Seriously!   I just read it too.  What a cluster....!

----------


## Tydude

I can't believe its been 10 years since  all of this went down!!!

----------

